# Solaris Utility DVD 3.0



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok boys the official dedicated work has begun the cd should come out soon its very rough at this point but progress is under way id say a month or so at most....this version will be over 2gb in size.....it will be bootable...because my files will be intigrated into the Ultimate boot cd....however only  UBCD programs will be accessable depending on time and release date i may edit /add bootable programs to the UBCD but for now nothing really....here is how it will work when you put the cd in your drive and boot your rig the UBCD will boot up allowing you access to everything the UBCD offers...after you load into windows however...if you "explore" the disk my folder will be their with all the diagnostic software....one thing i WILL be adding the the UBCD bootable programs menu is ubuntu linux to further help ppl who do not have a OS currently on the computer you are using the disk on...added programs or anything else you want on the CD are allowed here along with thnx and or support and updates i make to the cd 

thank you for your interest...i am also wondering how many ppl use my disk...i see it is downloaded alot so i know its semi usefull but i would like your input/success story's i also think this kind of feed back will help inprove/promote the disk..and for anyone wondering it will be hosted on TPU thnx to w1zz during its completion if youd like a alpha/beta version if you let me know i may be able to work something out 


of course my current edition is still available for download in my sig 


UPDATES:
-Good news guys i will post up an alpha release of the disk
-Some programs out of date
-Folders categorized
-No documentation foe files
-Alpha release *WILL* be bootable
-DSL linux is included in the Alpha.

BETA 1 Updates:(Diff beta versions are in order)
Added Sprinright 6 (Working)
Added win98 boot image(Working)
Adding Fedora/Suse/Ubunu DSL and Ubuntu WILL be available 
Update UBCD software as needed(DBAN updated)
Add Norton ghost NOT in BETA
Repair PassWord Pro img.(Working)
Some files on Disk updated
NVFlash(Working)

THE BETA WILL WEIGH IN AROUND 4.48GB!

Full List:
GPU-Z
CoreTemp
Speed Fan
PC wizzard
CPU-Z
Everest
Sys Tool
AMD OverDrive
XP Nvidia BETA/Stable 32/64 bit
Vista Nvidia Beta/Stable 32/64
XP ATI Beta/Stable 32/64
Vista ATI Beta/Stable 32/64
AquaMark w/fixed DLL
3DMark 01,03,05,06
PCMark 05
Updated Comodo Firewall
Deamon tools
LoG FPU Test
NVFlash
WinFlash
ATIFlash


Final Version Updates:
Added Games
Updated Drivers 32 and 64 bit versions
Updated Winflash
Added linux Graphics drivers x32 and x64
Added basic drivers for flash and java for linux
added credits
Paint.net
active gif maker
infraveiw
Tarragen
GMax
Wings3D
POVray
Programs list
SIW (system info like everest (free)
Central brain ID
Next Sensor
Mario
Pacman
Zork
prince of persia
space game
bootable defrag utility.(DOS4NTFS)
Updated RBE
S3 drivers 32 and 64bit
GPU-Z updated
Open office updated
Fixed problem with burned iso's and not being able to be read by dvd drive.
Added TPU as web page for autorun sequence.
Pong
Space Invaders
Galaxian
Made a few menu changes to be more informative 
added DOS mouse drivers ps/2
added DOS mouse drivers usb

How to Download:

TPU you know i love you...and so without fuirther a due i finally after a WHOLE LOT OF TIME present to you via www.solarisutilitydvd.com i present to you the Solaris 
utility DVD 3.5 for free and global download.....due to the amount of demand that may be present DL speeds may very but should old at a steady rate!! remember tell me what you think screen shots would be cool as well as DL speeds.


and now for what youve all been wating for.


in filezilla

Host: solarisutilitydvd.com

username: anonymous@solarisutilitydvd.com

Password: (blank)

hit the quick connect button!!! it will be in the downloads folder 

OR:

alternatively if your not using IE you can download it directly through HTTP protocol here

nope not their here

enjoy guys please tell me what you think

Also if you would like to purchase a copy of the Actual disk it will be like $1.00 usd for shipping and will come with 

This as the cd cover






*SHOW SUPPORT DROP A LINK IN YOUR SIG!*
Thnx to those already doing this 


Thank you for the sticky!


----------



## panchoman (Mar 14, 2008)

sweet! i'd like to see if you can add some more stuff to the bootable section, that'd make it sweet! and ubuntu will be awesome, what version are you adding? 

i cant wait till you release this man!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ubuntu 7.10 will be added  and i will quite possibly add more bootable things to the disk. or perhaps even several versions of linux suse comes to mind and perhaps a more challenging but just as stable gentoo...and thank you for your support/feedback i hope you will all enjoy this i work hard and try to make it an all around well balanced disk..i feel it helps thousands of ppl world wide bring a new or broken computer back to life with the right stuff all in one place 


also with the addition of the other OS's the size of the iso will probably be around 4gb or 1 whole dvd


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

you know one thing you need to do? update all of the ubcd apps. like memtest, theres v 2.1 out now, and the version in ubcd is like v 1.7, etc. you know.. basically for the boot part.. add ubuntu, update all ubcd apps to their latest version and then add one or 2 more cool bootable apps that you might be able to find. one thing that ubcd needs is the win98 dos command line or something like that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ill work on it you mind spreadin the word pancho im not sure alot of ppl have seen this and id like some comments on the above posts but yes i will update the apps no problems.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

not at all, its definently a cause worthy for my sig. its been added


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for what? you certainly deserve it!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 15, 2008)

looking forward to it! i regularly make CD of all drivers, firewalls and such incaseanything goes belly up. this will a nice addition


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone use any of my last ones


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

well their might be a change up to the linux distros included but ill let you guys know...its looking like slax fedora and maybe ubuntu. or DSL.


Give me some ideas guys im still in build stage


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

I havnt used any of the other ones previously but im willing to give this one a go ya gonna give us a detailed rundown soon on whats gonna be on it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

ya absolutely ill probably post up the word doc of whats inscluded and stuff so you can download it and see 


and i edited the first post should be good news for some ppl. the Alpha WILL be bootable. the beta will include 1 version of linux and the final should include 3 or so

does anyone know of a good upload site were i can upload a 2gb iso?

plz respond if you see this thread as your usage of this CD makes this disk possable!!! no donations or anything just the support of a community of needy modders keep me going


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2008)

PLEASE.... include a disk clone utility that can copy x64bit and vista. a windows password reset utility is also very useful. 

thanks man!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> PLEASE.... include a disk clone utility that can copy x64bit and vista. a windows password reset utility is also very useful.
> 
> thanks man!



you got it more than happy to know of a prog that can do it? it makes things easier


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you got it more than happy to know of a prog that can do it? it makes things easier



i know norton ghost 12 and up do it but it's windows install only as far as i know.

as for the password thing... i have one i can send to you. PM me if you need it. it works for vista as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

plz do send it


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

hey man, glad to see that its bootable, and dont overkill the cd with too many linuxes just cause then the size increases, and even though you have a dvd, people just dont like to download uber large files you know? 1 or 2 linuxes would be good (maybe ubuntu & DSL) and maybe get rid of the ubcd linuxes as those aren't too good.

also, YGPM


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> PLEASE.... include a disk clone utility that can copy x64bit and vista. a windows password reset utility is also very useful.
> 
> thanks man!



Sounds good man definitly send em sols way


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2008)

here is password pro. drop it on a cd and i believe it is bootable. give it a try and let me know if it works.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

here are some pics guys...all is in order


this is during boot.....everything on the ubcd works and when you select boot form harddisk that works too





desktop





this is how the disk will look in your computer you can access the inside by hitting "explore""





this is inside the disk were you can see my file folder





and a sneak peak inside the folder everything also works the disk could be done if i was lazy but i love TPU 






EDIT: new updates. look at first post.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2008)

This is awesome. Got a paypal address? I'll send you a few dollars for a disk and for your work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

ya i got a paypal...but ill take you up on it when im out of alpha and beta should be a week or 2...im going to set up the alpha on an ftp server here in a sec if youd like to DL it for a quick test drive...but the alpha falls under the update section in the first post...but after all of that paul would u still be willing to order a disk when its finished?

i mean im NOT in it for the money im just asking so i can pay for shipping but id really like to send a physical disk out to some ppl to see what the reaction is  it helps my progress when i get input. im not on any sort of developement team its just me sitting infront of a copmmand prompt compiling things so thats why i need the support and ideas from you guys..i dont have hired minds helping make this better i try to make it better and i think iv done good past few versions but you guys make up for alot of it...and having someone own the actual disk helps because they can tell me how it works etc


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i got a paypal...but ill take you up on it when im out of alpha and beta should be a week or 2...im going to set up the alpha on an ftp server here in a sec if youd like to DL it for a quick test drive...but the alpha falls under the update section in the first post...but after all of that paul would u still be willing to order a disk when its finished?



Yes, I would. Mostly to support the work you are doing here. It's well worth it, and appreciated.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

DSL linux has been intigrated and works


----------



## panchoman (Mar 16, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

Your last Utility was amazingly helpful. So much so I recommended it to some friends and even gave an old buddy of mine a copy I made  Looks like folks pretty much added what all I think needs to be added. To be quite honest, I dont use Linux, but it couldnt hurt to have it


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Your last Utility was amazingly helpful. So much so I recommended it to some friends and even gave an old buddy of mine a copy I made  Looks like folks pretty much added what all I think needs to be added. To be quite honest, I dont use Linux, but it couldnt hurt to have it



wow that was amzing thank you  ya i add linux for ppl who dont have an os or maybe dont own windows that kind of thing..its easy enough for me to add windows to it...but thats illegal so i cant on a public disk


i really appreciate your input on this guys and i hope you continue commenting.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

Added beta update list for the future. Alpha is currently being uploaded to 3rd part site will be available for DL in ~11hrs.

and i must say since iv gotten off my @zz for this proj its moving fairly quickly catching up on my coding skills. basic DOS tree code ftw!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2008)

Ygpm reply, Sol.

EDIT: Just a few thoughts of what's currently on the disc, everything looks good! Keep up the great work!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 16, 2008)

Why Linux when 80% of all the tools are Windows based?

Here's my advice: Talk to Dan or Urlyin, they specialize with embedded Windows.....PE, embedded Windows XP. To put it coarsely, you can make a Windows Live CD just like the Linux live CDs....this way you boot, OC, benchmark, post results on the fly even without OS installation...implies it would become an awesome DVD for amateur / wannabe benchmark enthusiasts, reviewers and the like.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh I see it's already done. Good. You could slip-stream the latest Forceware / Catalyst drivers. If you want me to send you a decompressed X-Fi driver (crap-free driver), PM.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 16, 2008)

to be honest with you sol, i am REALLY looking forward to this, hell i send some via paypal just to say thanks. all the programs are free anyway but i'd just to play with new tools that i would never ever of had the chance to discover. 

is there such a tool that can place a password on a specific file?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 16, 2008)

^Use Encryption Library.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya absolutely ill probably post up the word doc of whats inscluded and stuff so you can download it and see
> 
> 
> and i edited the first post should be good news for some ppl. the Alpha WILL be bootable. the beta will include 1 version of linux and the final should include 3 or so
> ...




well use bittorrent to spread it, id be willing to download from you and then act as a permanate seeder for a few days and seed it while im at work


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

ya i tried figureing that out...it didnt work to well  like i made the .torrent with the traickers all went well but when it said uploading it well...didnt 


@bta....windows is NOT on the disk...their will be 2/3 linux distros i cannot spread windows though i do know how to embed it in the disk so i dont need help with that...but putting windows on the disk and distributing it will be highely illegal and i cannot do that..


alot of things on this idks to make it clear are not FINAL versions...i did not include keygens or serials...or cracks for big corporate forgrams....you got the trial...but their are some amazing freeware propgrams on the disk...im sorry if some of you were looking forward to such things but i have enough probs as it is without getting sued though i prabably wouldnt anyway seeing as if my disk had something illegal on it it would never get hosted


----------



## btarunr (Mar 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> but putting windows on the disk and distributing it will be highely illegal and i cannot do that..



No, you don't embed. remember you're distributing an .iso? You just distribute the .iso with instructions of how to embed so users stream their embedded discs using the Windows copies they own. Just like how MS does not consider it illegal for users making custom installation discs using nLite/vLite (provided they own a legal copy), they won't consider individuals embedding Windows to the .iso they get from you, they will be subject to all the Windows legal stuff, not you.

So from your side, it's just the .iso + instructions on how to make a custom disc. Users use their own copies of Windows. Get it? So this way you save space on including Linux.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

o ok ya i can do that i thought you ment IMBEND windows ON the disk...and i was like ummm you know thats illegal right? That and i dont think i would anyway...having 50,000 ppl have my key would make it hard to call in and activate


----------



## btarunr (Mar 16, 2008)

No, it's a solarisdvd30.iso + a howto guide on TPU forums. From your side.

From the users' side it's downloading your .iso, following the instructions on using their legal copies of Windows to make the custom disk.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

ya i can work on that a guide is no problem lol...at anyrate about 10min till the alpha is done uplaoding then ill link it..ill have another post going over that when i make the link.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey no problems Solaris. When ya get it going, Ill send ya $5 via paypal just for your work. I know you said you arent doing it for money, but hell, everyone could use a little extra money for their time, work and quality time not spent with the woman


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Hey no problems Solaris. When ya get it going, Ill send ya $5 via paypal just for your work. I know you said you arent doing it for money, but hell, everyone could use a little extra money for their time, work and quality time not spent with the woman



lol and thats been the hardest part lol she does not take well to not getting attention...she never voices it she never calls me out but ill get lost in hourse of compiling and coding and all of a sudden she goes from very nice to sarcastic...lol but were ok this proj hasnt ruined are relationship or anything she read the thread and she is very proud of me and happy so many ppl are intrested 

so thank YOU all.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you for describing the actual legality of the items on the disc. I was not trying to accuse you of piracy, I was actually trying to help you stay away from any legal standpoints. 

In other words, I gotch yo back!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

Notes on Alpha release that i would rather not get bothered with My primary focus was getting it bootable and being able to code my programs in This has been achieved.

-I know their is no documentation
-I know some of the programs are out of date...
-The downlaod under laod may become slow...it is a single host...i cannot help this..only the final project will be hosted on tpu

The Alpha version is exactly what it says...an alpha i enocurage everyone to use it and test it out....to let me know how it works for you...things id like spacific notes on..

Programs you want included
Categorization changes
Guide/txt document additions

OTHER THAN Program Documentation

the link to the alpha is in the first post....if it does not work i will try to work on it...


Please let me know if the download works thank you


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

@Fit that is not bootable id be more than happy to add it however its an installable .exe if you can find a similar program that is bootable i will be more than happy to turn it into a .img and add it to the CD but i cant with that file sry.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> @Fit that is not bootable id be more than happy to add it however its an installable .exe if you can find a similar program that is bootable i will be more than happy to turn it into a .img and add it to the CD but i cant with that file sry.



that's weird. i copied the entire CD and zipped it up. it boots fine on my end. let me see whats up with it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

I understand that the link requires a USN and pass im working on it as i type this my apologies


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you Solaris. If it's OK for you to ship to Europe just tell me how much is the cost of shipping and I'll send you an additional $5 for your work, through paypal.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

of course  ill ship where ever it is asked.

thnx for the support black panther..

ill have this ftp thing sorted out as soon as possible cpanel is going me problems so its pretty frustrating..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2008)

here's the ISO solaris. it works on my computer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

thnx ill try it....now tell me does it boot dos like?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thnx ill try it....now tell me does it boot dos like?



i think it uses caldera or linux to boot but im not sure. i have several different ones but this one WORKS everytime. the others are 50/50 on whether or not they decide to work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

i implemented it it works perfect


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2008)

you got it? sweet.

my computer has decided to be an a55h0le today.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

no good...ya i comiled it booted VM ware and it boots the iso..


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Solaris, YGPM


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 16, 2008)

very cool. going in my sig.

- Christine


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> very cool. going in my sig.
> 
> - Christine



thank you very much the DL link will be up soon due to server curruption we just have to test the iso thats on their but after its confirmed it will be back up


----------



## panchoman (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/k72k3i

torrent for the alpha... also uploading to a website.. but its a slow upload... hoping this might make things better..

please help seed!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet, time for me to do some more downloading


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2008)

YAY sorry for delay everyone!!!! but the transfer is now up....you will need to downlaod

FileZilla
or if your on firefox you can use
FireFTP .99V

the rest will be on the first page enjoy and sry for the confusion!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 17, 2008)

Now I wonder, should I get the produce rar file  ::shift eyes::


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2008)

lol no those are pancho's files i wouldnt...does it work wareagle? you just double click the file and it will DL

EDIT: o btw if youd like to support me oculd you put this in your sig? this thread if u want id appreciate it

/cookie 

END


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok guys big update on the up coming beta1 it will include alot of new stuff 2 linux distros newely added boot programs updated original UBCD programs...my utilities major programs updated like drivers etc....and a totally revised menu system on the disk  including changing the color scheme to match tpu 

but remember i would really like alot of support on this who's going to use it? what programs do you want? do you like the disk? etc.....




4000th post


----------



## panchoman (Mar 17, 2008)

glad to see that the beta's on its way. 

i apologize for making you guys have to use ftp.. the server just hates solaris's iso file and it wont let users download it via the main website in its entirity so yeah.. we tried everything but the full version of the iso was a no go =/ so sorry about that. the torrent's dead.. just use the ftp download

as for that produce_1.rar file you found wareagle, its not a virus  its a rared file of a tutorial i'm working on... so yeah.. i needed to test the ftp server and all so i just put it there and forget to take it down


----------



## panchoman (Mar 17, 2008)

checksums: 

md5: 8b8b5250ef1d6603bd0b5431233506e9    SolarisUtilityDVDAlpha.iso
sha-1: fed5653cbbed02704cc792bc7ca4acbfad48c577    SolarisUtilityDVDAlpha.iso


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

pancho i chnaged the guest directory to the solariscd folder so you dont need to remove your file no one can access it now.



wareagle what did you think of it? i know its out of date etc...but its bootable and at least with the alpha you can see the scope of the project.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

BETA pictures BOYS!!!! tell me what you think 

the color code was hard but Kreij helped me out it was based off of a scale i had never seen b4 so i needed it but its all good now 







EDIT recompiled to say "DVD"


----------



## Maju (Mar 18, 2008)

Only found dvd 2.0 a couple of days ago and now v3.0, downloading now.

Useful Stuff solaris, thankyou.
Just about to rip apart and rebuild my comp so I shall have a go with the Alpha and see how it goes when i'm up and running again.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 18, 2008)

hey solaris, whats the ETA on the first beta version?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 18, 2008)

Like the red. Gotta check and make sre filezilla finished the download. after about 15 mins or so it would disconnect me ... :C

ahh yes, it did download fully. 2.08gb yes?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 18, 2008)

the disconnect is normal.. but it should keep downloading, if it doesn't, just reconnect and start the file transfer again.. and when it asks if you want to overwrite, select the resume option.. this will resume the previous download.. though your download shouldn't be stopped when it logs you out of the server.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Like the red. Gotta check and make sre filezilla finished the download. after about 15 mins or so it would disconnect me ... :C
> 
> ahh yes, it did download fully. 2.08gb yes?



yup thats the full downlaod war.....what do you think of the beta?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 19, 2008)

war, you can download digestit and after installing right click the iso and do either verify md5 or verify sd5 sums... i have the sums listed above.. and this way you'll know if you have an incomplete or corrupt download.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks guys. I got it all. Its awesome Solaris. looks like a few of my friends will be very interested in this. Cant wait for the beta


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

in a couple days guys i may just upload it tonight but i have some testing to do  but i will upload tonight or tomarrow night...

im making a couple updates ill modify the first post to reflect


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 19, 2008)

sweetness. thanks bro!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

np man its all looking good i MAY upload tonight its a good possability but i have to test something first. its a good possability though 


REmember to keep checking back at the first post to veiw updates to programs and to the disk in general for the beta version b4 it goes public


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

The Beta will weigh in at about 4.48GB

break out the disks boys having this on your computer will hit HDD space on a side not i engourage everyone to download every version/Beta your input helps me debug the releases...

ALSO in the Beta i have included all benchmarks....i have been keeping track of 3dMark Vantage's release and given the time frame of release 3dMark Vantage WILL be on the final version of the disk or quite possibly Beta2 Beta1 already includes PCMark Vantage.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok guys the Beta will be delayed for a couple days 2 at the least 4 or 5 atm...iv runinto a problem with the new ubcd it seems its based off of syslinux which means that i only have memdisk to work with instead of ubcdw or diskemu which is what things like the win98 boot disk and the current NT ms-dos startup disk use so im having some incompatablity issue ill fix them as soon as possible i just have ot find a work around 


on a good note however the BETA WILL include Ubuntu as a resault i have removed puppy linux..


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 19, 2008)

woah solaris nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you i really appreciate it


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 19, 2008)

can i still hump your leg?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

no but you can use the disk that would make me happy


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 19, 2008)

yay


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

for ally uo guys planning on buying a disk. i have some AMAZING NEWS!!!!!


BETA VERSION OF COVER W0OT printer works!!!


tell me what you think.







i know i need to recenter NP


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 19, 2008)

WOAHLY SH&T!!, NICE!!!!!!!

good work solaris


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

Got NVFlash to boot  ever card from the 7600 upto the 9600 has been added.....if you want to flash all you will have to do is type in your card like so

say i have a 8600GT 256MB

86GT256.rom

now because of limited long file names..if you say you have

8800Ultra 78x mb

88UL786.rom


kk it will be in the beta...

ALSO because of me trying to make everything uniform your card will be Branded as a "Nvidia" card no BFG Asus MSI or any of that


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2008)

KK guys for all of you who will buy one the new pic of how the final CD cover will look!!!! ALSO IMPORTANT UPDATE THE BETA1 IS READY!!!

here you go...i dont know if you can see but at the top wrapping aorund the rim of the disk is

www.techpowerup.com..

figured id sponser the site 






and the final menu lay out 







tell me what you think


----------



## Triprift (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks great man the only thing i would say is abit flashier writing for the bottom looks speccy with the techpowerup.com at the top and the menus sweet


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2008)

ill work on that...my printer heads need cleaning but i was actually kinda going for that look the font on the bottom is called system ...but if you want it smoother you got it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2008)

I think you should make a new thread for a poll and give us a pic of 3 different fonts that you like.

Altho, I do kinda like the Old School 8 bit feel font.

PS: Off topic -Don't take this the wrong way, your girl is cute!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2008)

The beta is beuing uplaoded for all those who wish to DL it should be available in about a day..it takes way way longer to UL than DL  but i figured id let you guys know 

final change list should be on page 1 under beta updates  and remember ill need some testing and debugging info.


I hope you guys will enjoy this version of my disk and this beta as much as i did!!!!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

Im sure we will Sol let us no when its uled man.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

you got it trip ill also change the log in info etc of the ftp server as iv switched ot my own perosnal server...time remaining for uplaod is about 16hours....so iv i do my time diff correctly it should be ready by the time you wake up 


EDIT hey rip what happned to your desktop?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

Like i said the only time my desktop stays static is when its one of Bec other than it changes every couple of days its a problem lol and woohoo 16 hours roll on sweet


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Like i said the only time my desktop stays static is when its one of Bec other than it changes every couple of days its a problem lol and woohoo 16 hours roll on sweet



well thnx man it will be worth the wait not sure i understand your desktop sitch though....


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats cool man not many ppl do


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

How much longer for the ul mate i assume ill be able to dl later today after werk.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

3 1/2 hours man until the UL is complete


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is the finished thing ready now? I wouldn't mind a copy of the CD bud.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

And ill most deff send you one...hoever theirs about an hour left for the BETA uload...depending on how the beta goes the final will be done too but i need ppl to actually DL and test it...certain things willw ork or not on certain systems..and im a one man team so if nobody tests the slower it will progress.....but if everything works ill update the last of the programs wright up the credits and software list recompile and UL it 



things i need tested..


Linux instalations

DBAN

Win98 boot disks..


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

also as i forgot to mention when you order a disk just to get spacific

you get it with the label obviously..

its a gloss label and i include a jewel case because mailing you a disc with no protection is silly


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

w0ot primary DL site is up and currently under construction you will be able to DL it via FTP that is already set up when the UL is done i will modify thefirst post with the guest usn and pass and you should be able to DL it using filezilla or fireftp at very decent speeds

the site

http://www.lg3.info/


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

Update...


Im sorry to inform you that the Beta will be another Day around 23 Hours respectively.....during the upload i was working on my site and while i was installing joombla on the server to creat my web site my FTP status file was deleted...this means the the server was accepting the connection however it had no idea when it was going to complete or were to put thecompleted file or what the max file size was...this forced my UL to fail.....now to rectify the situtation i was going to UL the file via file manager in my CPanel however first i had to remove the 350mb upload limit which was done however in order for it to take affect the apache server has to be restarted which wont happen until monday.....which is a problem as i promised the file today....so deciding i wasnt going to wait for the server to reboot....i decided to UL via FTP again capping my UL at 50kb/s as opposed to 700kb/s via the file manager in cPanel....so since i am capped it will be around 23 hours intil the UL is completed.

i apologize for the inconvenience however future releases should go alot more smoothly when the site and server are not being worked on..


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats ok man when its ready lets us no these things happen im sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

ill most deff let you guys know im extremely sorry this happened alot has gone bad today


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 22, 2008)

excellent work there Solaris17


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im sorry guys for the delays iv been at the hospital for the past 2 days however on the oncoming of day 3 i brought my mom in laws laptop and when i went home to shower i burned the iso to a dvd and im uploading it at the hospitals faster connection and since im here and i can manage the ftp client i can pretty much garentee the file will be available within the next 6 hours 


sorry guys life happened know what i mean?


iv had server failure the first time...second time 

i had to go to the hospital and i left my rig upoading so this mourning i wake up open my laptop and what do you know its almost done...wll filezilla times out and disconnects after 15min which to me isnt  aprob....because the connection continues however what happened was since i wasnt logged on (active) when my rig went to savd the file to the server the server saw it as an annonymous connection...which iosnt permitted on my server so the save request was denied and the connection terminated...but should work this time net onnection is fast and ill be awake to monitor ill post up usn and passwords within the next 6 hours ill need 2 know if you guys can DL it 


sorry guys it will be worth the wait though you guys will pee like little childeren when you burn and test this and youll beg me for the final


----------



## panchoman (Mar 23, 2008)

no worries man.. your life comes way before uploading the dvd does... i feel for ya man.. i know what you're going through..


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

Me to man and take ya time u do what ya have to do


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 23, 2008)

The beta is  up ladys and gents!!!!!

Host: lg3.info
USN: guest@lg3.info
Pass: D~y!%MNd-Hp2


use filezilla enjoy


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

WOOT. will get me Filezilla and have a play around with it for you. Still would like the CD though, so consider me a tester!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

would that werk with other ftps sol?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

Downloading it now, i hope i've done it right, never used filezilla before.

will post back shortly.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya could of used other ftp proggies but cool ya dlin will be interested ta hear ya impressions.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

yea i think i may have to burn it to a disk, a little confused with what Solaris is doing for you to be able to obtain the files on it. all the talk of bootable etc is confusing for my small technological brain.

 although i've got 20 minutes of downloading untill i'll find out.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

Im sure ull figure it mate.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 23, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> yea i think i may have to burn it to a disk, a little confused with what Solaris is doing for you to be able to obtain the files on it. all the talk of bootable etc is confusing for my small technological brain.
> 
> although i've got 20 minutes of downloading untill i'll find out.



hey guys i wont be infront of the comp for another cople hours ...but its bootable yes...its in iso format...so what you need to do is burn the iso to a disk im sure one of the guys here can tell you how im really busy as im sure youll understand.....anyway after you burn the iso you will be able to boot from the dvd than after youve explored that area of the disk when you get backinto windows go to my computer rightclick on the disk and select "Explore" this will alloow you to see the files on the disk inside the disk you will see a folder called "solaris utility DVD 3.0 open that folder and all non bootable programs suc as 3dmark drivers and other diag tools will be available...thnx for the intrest guys and i want all of you to test it and let me know what you think i really need an up right now and id love some posts to read...ill check back in a couple hours


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

for some reason i got server disconnected so i am starting again!

@Trip - DL filezilla it doesn't take long!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

sweet how mush will it cost to send to the uk


----------



## panchoman (Mar 23, 2008)

guys, the download still goes on even if you are disconnected from the server.. 

@ solaris, can i get a md5 checksum please?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

panchoman said:


> guys, the download still goes on even if you are disconnected from the server..
> 
> @ solaris, can i get a md5 checksum please?



really? poo

well i've started again now and i can't for the life of me find where i put the old one. still its DL faster than it was, 1 MB/s!!!!  i hate my internet speed


----------



## panchoman (Mar 23, 2008)

even if your download stops, when you try to redownload, it'll ask if you want to overwrite. select RESUME. and it'll pick up the download from where it was before, you DONT have to start the download over.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> guys, the download still goes on even if you are disconnected from the server..
> 
> @ solaris, can i get a md5 checksum please?



sure give me a prog to get it...


make sure you tell me what you think of it guys!!! and i want what ur DL sepeed is too  should be relatively fast around 1MB a sec or so.


and looking at my FTP session control..i see a few of you guys are DL ing it and looking at my records it seems a bunch of u have already remember to tell me what you think!!!


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

install digestit and then right click the iso and hit calculate md5 checksum.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

Md5 sum

abce9ae12da412468f21f8f868499af5    Solaris Utility DVD 3.0Beta1.iso


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

finished downloading it at 9am this morning. it went from about 10pm so thats 11 hours. Before i went to bed it was going at 1MB/s but it did go as low as 80KB/s. I'm burning it to a disc now!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i can not believe it! it wont burn! arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

What proggy ya using to burn it nero?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

no iso recorder. it says cannot use this media! but i can burn videos and music to it fine.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

hmmm id say yad just right click and click copy image to cd then the wizzard should guide ya to write to cd


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

yea i did that but it said the the media is unusable. even though it was a blank writeable DVD disc. Just trying something out now and it looks promising, and to download something called Blaze media pro though. no idea what it is but it's a 15 day free trial. so it must be good if it gives you a trial! 

LOL


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

Dunno about that 1 let us no how it goes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

use burn for free its really easy works really well and its free 


so who has DL'd so far?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't yet, I need a new HD...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I haven't yet, I need a new HD...







im gonna cry i thought you guys loved me...trip have you? i really wanted you to test  paul erocker whitelotus any of you?




at any rate i have a brand new surprise for you guys!!!!!! ask me what it is


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

nah not yet man sorry


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 24, 2008)

2of my 4HDs are acting up...
I think i need to download your DVD


EDIT: Currently Downloading, it's only going 1.1MB/s so it should take ~3,000 seconds?

EDIT: ooo it's beta


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> 2of my 4HDs are acting up...
> I think i need to download your DVD



lol im sorry to hear about myour HDD's but that comment made my day i love you scrizz at any rate? 

are you guys tired of old boring diagnostics disks?

are you supportive but think bootable should have been available in the first version?

do you get tired of looking at a black and blue screen for hours?

well than fear no more as the new edition of solaris utility CD will have GAMES! thats right bootable old school freely downlaodable games....so far Zork


so tell me are you ready?

will you download it?!

do you LOVE IT?!!!

your in front of a mail box WHA T DO YOU DO?!!!

"open mail box"


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> 2of my 4HDs are acting up...
> I think i need to download your DVD
> 
> 
> ...




thnx for keeping me up on the DL guys thats pretty good 1.1mb/s seeing as their are 3 of you DL'ing the file....


dont be dicouraged that its a beta SCRIZZ!! youll be happy with it i promise you its much much better than the alpha!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> nah not yet man sorry



its cool man when ever u have time


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not discouraged, I thought you were still in alpha.
I was pleasantly surprised..
ooooo


EDIT: sweet, games!!
        hope you can add Doom soon lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

sweet hope you like it 



Scrizz said:


> EDIT: sweet, games!!
> hope you can add Doom soon lol



probably 


Remember to tell me what you think of the disk!!!! i NEED the input especially if you do infact burn it to a disc and use it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

w0ot!! got Zork to work!!!

The next beta or the final version will include bootable GAMES! (Installable games are already included on the disk)







read the prompt!!

main screen






game screen






this should be FUN! now how many other diagnostics disk do you know that let you have fun aswell?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> use burn for free its really easy works really well and its free
> 
> 
> so who has DL'd so far?



thanks i'll try that. had no luck with burning it what so ever.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

if you get burn4free and a blank dvd ill be able to run you through it what do you think about the intro to games the disk is gonna have?


ALSO i may not be here so if you havent DL'd burn4free id do it now so i can run you through it as i have to go take care of some funeral stuff.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

yup got it already burning the ISO to disk!

the games idea is good, but as long as the disk doesn't get too big! although i loved the old game Descent. if you get that to work then YAY!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> yup got it already burning the ISO to disk!
> 
> the games idea is good, but as long as the disk doesn't get too big! although i loved the old game Descent. if you get that to work then YAY!



lol  no big games some old school dos stuff the disk wont get to big...though if you want to know a little secret as tech advances i have big plans for the disk v 4.0 may be a dual layer dvd around 8gigs or so..but since my site is up i will also be making several dif versions

net disk
driver disk
diag disk
pc info disk
pc protection disk
all around disk (full 8 gig version)

that will probably be v4.0 of my disk but for ppl who have onl dvd drives i will be splitting it into parts which will also be available for DL big plans ahead!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

i got decent and doom havent tried it yet but i see some probs looks like it needs to be installed but ill try to make them bootabe we shall see


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

ah it didnt work!

ok i went on to Burn4free, went to Drive>burn iso. selected the iso file and it burnt.

then rearranged the boot sequence so that cd-rom was first and it still didnt work

now if i go into my computer it reads as new disc. files currently on disc = the iso file

what am i doing wrong!?!?!?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

when you explore it does it show a bunch of files? or does it say 

solarusutility dvd 3.0beta1.iso?


you did it right but after burn for free burned look at the box at the bottom did it give you an error?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

wont let me explore it and it just said what you put


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> wont let me explore it and it just said what you put



it just had the .iso file?

did you right click and select explore on your dvd drive?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

yea - i'm going to try again once more - i dont trust these disc so going to use a different batch. even though these disc let me burn music and video to them.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

they are DVD-R disc if thats got anything to do with it


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

when you burn it dont drag the iso to the white box on buirn for free just do what you did go to drive and select burn iso and select my iso if you drag anything to the white box it will screw up an iso burn


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

yup thats what i have done. man i really want it to work.
and just to prove it here is a screeny!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

it should work this time man dont worry we'll figure it out white if you cant get it to boot we can figure something else out


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

nope doesn't work. according to windows the disc is blank! even after hour an hour of burning!

grrrrr


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

WTF? does burn4free give you an error?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

nope no error at all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

do you have any other burn utilities?


can anyone else get it to run? i need to know so i can make sure it isnt the iso......



any way white do you have another prog that can burn .iso? we can try 1 more time


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

yea i just burned memtest.iso to a disc of the same batch and it went fine, it even ran after reboot.

going to try one more time to make sure im not being a spac all the lines! The total file i DL is just under 4GB, maybe the download went screwy?


----------



## driver66 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nero burning rom FTW?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

you have gotten it to work? i dont have nero my 15 day trial expired months ago. and since now i have had no need for it.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> yea i just burned memtest.iso to a disc of the same batch and it went fine, it even ran after reboot.
> 
> going to try one more time to make sure im not being a spac all the lines! The total file i DL is just under 4GB, maybe the download went screwy?



Ahh sry posted to slow
I'm guessin your download got corrupted or something,,, ahhh that sucks, sry mate


----------



## driver66 (Mar 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> you have gotten it to work? i dont have nero my 15 day trial expired months ago. and since now i have had no need for it.



I haven't downloaded it yet but nero ALWAYS works


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

it better not have - it went for 11 hours!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

you may have to re DL  but just to make sure it does work i need someone here that has DL'd it to post if they got it to work .


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

i burnt it to the disc - no errors
changed the boot order and all i got was that it went straight to startup as per usual. 

looking at the disc though it does contain a 3.77GB file called solaris_.iso so it is there. and there is no explore option when you right click.

going to download it again now through filezilla.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

lol got mario and prince of persia to work!!! sound and all!!!

mario





PoP





game itself





lol and their dos so it doesnt really effect size at all so ill add a couple more


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

ah cool mario!

downloading again now, at 75KB/s it'll take 15 or so hours. i'm glad I got some films to watch!


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

whitelotus, download& install digestit. right click the iso and hit verify md5 checksum. scroll up and enter the md5 checksum that solaris posted. if the verification passes, that means theres nothing wrong with your iso. you're burning the iso onto the disc, do want that. the iso is an image of the all of the data that should be on the disk. its like a zip file.. all of the data is there, but you have to open it before you can use it. same thing here, you need to burn it so that the dvd burning program extracts all of the files & data in the iso and assembles all of the data that should go on your dvd. download img burn and select write image file to disc, and select the iso. it'll burn. check the verify checkbox after it starts burning, it'll verify that the disc is properly written, and if verification fails, you need to either burn at a lower speed or use a different disc.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> ah cool mario!
> 
> downloading again now, at 75KB/s it'll take 15 or so hours. i'm glad I got some films to watch!



look at my post.. file checksums people.. this is what they are made to prevent.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

here i go again!


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

read my post white...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

will someone else plz DL and test iv gotten multiple hits but i need confermation


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

ive downloaded and verified it, and tried it in virtual pc... i've got no problems.

http://img.techpowerup.org/080324/Capture101.gif


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> read my post white...



doing it now!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

using abce9ae12da412468f21f8f868499af5 Solaris Utility DVD 3.0Beta1.iso

i get "this does not appear to be a valid message digest"


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

only enter abce9ae12da412468f21f8f868499af5, dont enter the solaris utility part.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

"verification fails. does not match"


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

@solaris, 






what now?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

you wait it takes an insane amou nt of time in a virtual pc.

as for white you will need to re DL it


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> "verification fails. does not match"



at the overwrite screen in filezilla, try hitting resume, and see if it'll go through and fix bad sectors, otherwise, to save you time, i can set up a torrent, and the torrent will verify your download and fix the bad sectors. redownloading the whole 4 gigs at 70 kbps is ridiculous.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

whats your connection speed lotus? everyone iv talked to gets like 1mb/s


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

the iso passes checksum.. i can assure you.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> whats your connection speed lotus? everyone iv talked to gets like 1mb/s



yeah, white lotus, why is your connection so slow?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

try burning it and seeing if it works

thnx for the bug report though ill work on it


^ now that is what im talking bout ppl thnak you PANCHOMAN AND LOTUS!!!


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> try burning it and seeing if it works



on lappy @ hospital, i'll try burning when i get home.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

no idea why it is so slow, too late i already deleted it and ccleaned.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

http://img.techpowerup.org/080324/Capture105.gif

works quickly & flawlessly in vmware, os set as other


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080324/Capture105.gif
> 
> works quickly & flawlessly in vmware, os set as other



than its probably microsoft virtual machine...i couldnt get vm ware to work how r u are using the player? i installed one it wasnt the player and i couldnt figure out ofr the life of me how to mount an iso..


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

man its going to take 15 hours now, just checked. its as low as 67KB/s now.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry sol, i've cancelled the download, it went as low as 45KB/s and held there. it was going to take over a day, there is no way i can stomach that.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 24, 2008)

VPC sux, I always use VMWARE for testing.

Sweet mario!



hope you can get Doom up sometime.


now i have to download the dvd from the other pc to my home pc....


----------



## panchoman (Mar 24, 2008)

double click the cdrom under devices and hit use iso file, and select the iso for the dvd

i dont think microsoft wanted their program to start being used to load linux & os x and thats probably why the program was being a dickhead when i tried to load ubuntu.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 25, 2008)

Working fine here Solaris17 
excellent work


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

did you really include windows 98 lol its a bit old plus isnt it illegal to distribute windows?

anyway nice disk ill have to try it myself soon as its downloaded

EDIT: Nice i got 106kb/s and rising

wonder why my broadband suddenly got faster? its not just filezilla thats like that.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 25, 2008)

win98 "boot disk" is not illegal.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2008)

no its a boot disk not windows 98 i wont distribute windows.

thnx for the support guys  @ lotus give it another try in a day or so then white lotus

@MilkyWay when you start the ftp my server starts out low then it gradually gives you more speed 

@ scrizz how do you like it?


Sorry guys Doom and decent will not be included their "install" games their is no way around getting them to boot...unless i installed them to my dive and used the executables and other files the installer made however i run a 64bit os so the installer doesnt work for me perhaps sometime in the future.


as for now though some of my beta testers have gotten back to me and all bugs as of right now have been repaired and will be available in the next beta release  as im sure you dont want to wait to play those games 


thought these may intrest you official list of games included







and the programs screen revised password pro works now


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2008)

I added the credits if youd like to take a look

its in a  zip file because its .rtf (wordpad) for formatting and the file manager does not support RTF

thanks to all for your help


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> Working fine here Solaris17
> excellent work



scrizz how did you get vmware to work? i tried making a "host" but it wont connect


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2008)

i dont get anything as you can see





and my error





i put the host as test and the user as solaris17 am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 25, 2008)

sweet pac-man and Mario!!!!!!!!

I use VMware *Workstation* 

I haven't tried using the Free player or free server


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 25, 2008)

have you gotten it to work yet?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2008)

no i gave up ill try now i saw that page of shit you have to fill out and i was like not right now.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 25, 2008)

Im gonna have to wait for a day were im doing nothing to dl sol. Thought it was gonna be today till Bec god bless her thought it would be super fun to do some gardening wich was fun for aboot 5 seconds :shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2008)

lol its k trip just tell me when u get it have fun gardening


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 25, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Im gonna have to wait for a day were im doing nothing to dl sol. Thought it was gonna be today till Bec god bless her thought it would be super fun to do some gardening wich was fun for aboot 5 seconds :shadedshu



can just imagine it, is it sand sand and more sand in Adelaide like it is in Perth?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 25, 2008)

you need workstation, and not server consule roflmao. hit me on msn and i can guide you through it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

Well i got it downloaded and ill give it a try now, just got DSL linux to work on vmware so i think i know how to get this working


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> you need workstation, and not server consule roflmao. hit me on msn and i can guide you through it.



i will sometiome iv been busy all week with funeral stuff ill be busy for a couple more days


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Well i got it downloaded and ill give it a try now, just got DSL linux to work on vmware so i think i know how to get this working



what do youi think of it care to tell me


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2008)

Beta 2 update plans/Finished updates list up. this should be the final beta before the final version


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 26, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2008)

UPDATE iv come to the conclusion their will be no more beta versions thanks to my beta testers though i would like more imput i have come top the conclusion it is stable and ready for final build...the updates for the final release can be seen on post #1 under "Final Version Updates" this list is all updates included in the final release.

thank you very much for your support i ask all members if you are willoing to add a link to this thread to your signature titled "Solaris Utility DVD 3.0" and to all of you already supporting me please update your sigs to this thread and NOT my older version thank you

for all those wondering their will be 3 hosts and possibly more if you have your own web site and would like to host throw me a PM keep in mind however this may be a popular file it it is big your bandwidth will probably be used quite a bit.

TPU
LG3
LoG

POSSIBLY
Download.com
majorgeeks
torrent
VR zone
more to come

thank you to all of you who have given thanks...iv worked extreely hard on this project even worked on it dispite the fact that the beta was brought to you by a hospital connection were my grandother was dying of stage 4 terminal i appreciate the support and id really like you to use this iv made this disk for TPU users for years my only hope is that it will help you like it should this disk is bootable like may have requested in the threads of my older version and it has alot more programs you can use for your rig..my 1 wish is that you will look to my disk as a life saver device something you can always count on.

-Id like your thoughts of the beta version
-Id like to know who DL'd it
-Id like to know if you will use this
-Id like to know if you will want a bought copy
-Id like to know if you have already burned this to a disk
-Id like to know what else you would like included
-Id like to have your support

-Solaris17


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 27, 2008)

Not sure how to create virtual machines to use in vmware, i suppose i could use virtual pc to make the machines and use em in vmware player but its a bit OTT.
I dont want to pay or sign up for anything thats what swayed me from using vmware so i just used free-bee MS virtual pc 2007.

Tested the 1st beta and its a pretty good package, could do with hdd regenerator if you can squeeze it in tho, this would be a time saver as i dont like having multiple disks lying around.

I couldnt find the games tho how sad 

DSL linux was fine so was ubuntu some of the other apps i dont know how to use lol i liked the free DOS tho could come in handy if i needed DOS instead of running a DOS emulator some other apps like the motherboard apps are really useful.

Let us know if you can include HDD Regenerator.
Are there any defrag tools included?
Oh and If you could include maybe Xubuntu, DSL is nice and small but it looks like shit.
How about including Beneath a Steel Sky?
This is a boot only programs disk?

This will be a life saver disk for me anyway as i hate trawling on my second pc for apps if my main rig wont boot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Not sure how to create virtual machines to use in vmware, i suppose i could use virtual pc to make the machines and use em in vmware player but its a bit OTT.
> I dont want to pay or sign up for anything thats what swayed me from using vmware so i just used free-bee MS virtual pc 2007.
> 
> Tested the 1st beta and its a pretty good package, could do with hdd regenerator if you can squeeze it in tho, this would be a time saver as i dont like having multiple disks lying around.
> ...




i will try to add hdd regenerator

the games werent included in the beta they were an after thought added to the final version

i will try to incorporate beneath a blue steel sky but space on the disk is becoming very limited...my DVD's are labled 4.7GB but i can only burn 4.3 if this isnt an issue for the rest of you i wont worry about it but i NEED TO KNOW

xubuntu however will not be added due to sapce limitation ubuntu and DSL will have to do unless you can think of something to replace DSL with but ubuntu shall suffice as the primary install OS

this is NOT a boot only disk after it is burned if you "EXPLORE" the disk their will be a folder called "Solaris Utility DVD 3.0" this folder has all sorts of installable programs ranging from games to network diagnostics and drivers etc.

Defrag tools are included 3 atm (though they are installable) possibly more to come. as well as bootable defrag utilitys


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

the disk would be useful if it had Doom......











lol jk

it's a great utility DVD. I'll definately be using it, It saves me the trouble of building my own


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2008)

lol doom would be cool but i cant because its an installer


also my disk will have a bootable defragment utility i just have to figure out how to find space for it


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

dang.... someone needs to come out with a bootable version


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 27, 2008)

hmmmn maybe if you could get someway of burning more data than 4.3gb?

maybe we should have a dual layer version joke thats overkill

do we really need all those types of free DOS?
okay ubuntu is good for me if your strapped for space.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2008)

i could but those are minimal floppy images 1.4mb at the most it would do nothing for space.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2008)

Added bootable defrag utility....ok guys the updates under final version are the last to be made to the disk...with that in  mind the final will be out soon...

please let me know if youd like to buy a disk.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 27, 2008)

woot first order of CD to me!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 27, 2008)

Howd ya go about that wl? and yeah lots and lots of sand her in Adelaide and ps sol ya avvys gone


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 27, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Howd ya go about that wl? and yeah lots and lots of sand her in Adelaide and ps sol ya avvys gone



well i guess just post in the thread - unless sol would like PM, which would be a better idea now i think about it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2008)

PM addresses guys the final is almost reeady 

@trip i got my avvy back


----------



## Triprift (Mar 27, 2008)

Just sent details by pm


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 28, 2008)

would anyone be willing to seed a torrent of this file?

update the final will be ready really soon im taking orders if you would like the disk shipped to you please PM your address and info.

the final will be hosted on 

TPU
LG3
LoG
obscurestudios.com
koffeekup.org
https://sourceforge.net/projects/solarisutilityd/ (Project Pending)


and possibly a few others i will name when i get a reply e-mail. Ill let you know who's excited?

If you would like to donate please do so by clicking the "Donate" button on the botom of this site this helps me buy disks, labels and printer ink.

http://lg3.info/


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

added a couple more games

pong
space invaders
and the sequal to space invaders galaxian 

this however are still in testing but things are looking good 

EDIT:

its official they will work i was able to get the mouse drivers to init were all good


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 29, 2008)

nice pong, and I love galaxian... I even have it on my calculator, lol











We want Doom
We want Doom
We want Doom
We want Doom
We want Doom
We want Doom

thx Solaris17 for all your hard work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

Doom would have been nice the installable version seemed like it would work....but it wouldnt because its a disk..i found one that didnt need ot be installed but no matter what i did i simply couldnt get it to work..the memory errors seems to scroll the screen forever its a problem with syslinux which is wht the disk is built off of..their ARE ways around it i wont lie to you..but id need to rebuild the base sub system of the disk to get it to work...and that means i would need to impliment that tech than i would need to code a step program to make syslinux and the other base play nice just to get a memory emu that likes doom..and that is a job upon itself that beta testers cant help me with as i would need to see what I coded poorly not to mention in order to do this the size would increase of the disk...so im not going to sit here and lie and tell you it couldnt happen im just not ready to tackle that the coding involved is a little out of my league which means id need to relearn what i forgot and coding for syslinux to get this disk to work to begin with beat my ass so doom was a no go.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

final DVD is ready posting some pics for you  im currently uploading to my hosts






Programs menu 






Games menu





pong





space invaders





FDisk





Defrag





pass word edit





scan disk





spin right 6


----------



## Israar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Solaris *

Hey guys!

Well now, man... You have certainly come a long way since I last was here speaking to you! Congratulations on all this man, kudos to all your hard work and everyone who's helped you get through this far 

Some of you, well most of you might not remember me from a good long while ago, but for those that do, I'm honoured that I'm remembered 

Just here to say I'm back and planning on being around properly this time and wish to thank Solaris for all his help back in the day, as well as a few others too 

Anyway Solaris, to answer some of your questions, here goes!



> -Id like your thoughts of the beta version -- I can't give them you yet but I'm eager to try it!
> -Id like to know who DL'd it -- I'm going to start it in about 5mins or so
> -Id like to know if you will use this -- Oh yea!
> -Id like to know if you will want a bought copy -- I certainly will buy a copy of it mate!
> ...



Well, time to go grab the file and hope everyone is having a smashing day and hope you all have a wicked weekend! 

--Lee


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

Special Thnaks to 

Paul
wareagle
whitelotus
fit
PVTcaboose1337
panchoman
Israar
scrizz
Ben Clarke

All of the people who posted in this thread


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 29, 2008)

YAY finished project!!!!

huzaaaahhhhh to solaris!


----------



## Israar (Mar 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Special Thnaks to
> 
> Paul
> wareagle
> ...



Thanks man  -- More people here deserve credit over me though, at least thats what I would think anyway ^^

--Lee


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Solaris, you still need my server to host the files on? I'm going to delete everything that's not needed to save space. Do you still need them there?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

on obscure studios? ya ill upload right now only prob is file zilla remembers the usn and pass but i cant remember it and i dont have it written down can you get the guest acount log in for me?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure, gimme a sec.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet. Ill download this tonight before I hit the hay


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 29, 2008)

PM sent solaris


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 29, 2008)

dude that is sick as hell good job


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

thnx man means alot


----------



## panchoman (Mar 30, 2008)

hey solaris, did you get the final build up on obscure?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 30, 2008)

Not yet im uplaoding one host at a time because my connection is slow as i get every host successfully UL'd ill post up the details thnx for the patience 

thnx to Fox34 for allowing me to host on his site koffeekup.org


----------



## panchoman (Mar 30, 2008)

if theres any place that you've already uploaded to, i can download it from there and put it on obscure for you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> if theres any place that you've already uploaded to, i can download it from there and put it on obscure for you.



thnx ill do that ill uplaod once spread the word and it will probably be better than me uplaoding 1 at a time it will spread faster thank you soooooo much

do you know if craig will add it to LoG like this? or can you?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 30, 2008)

never got cpanel access from craig for LoG, but i'll put it up on LoG once i ever catch up with craig.. i've been looking for him for ages now. and im always glad to help, you know me, just let me know where i can download it from, and i can put it up where ever you need it to be for you. i know it takes you a while to upload so, definently a few people assiting in the uploading would make your life so much easier.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 30, 2008)

Check my site guys =P I am proudly hosting his DVD


----------



## panchoman (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Fox34 (Mar 30, 2008)

yea ill fix that lol


----------



## Triprift (Mar 30, 2008)

Cant even access ya site atm fox oh well try again later.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Cant even access ya site atm fox oh well try again later.




im sorry guys im the only one with the duistrobution and my connection at my ouse is crazy slow...its wireless and their are at least 10 computers in our house...i dont live with alot of ppl were just tech heads amnd most of the computers are on all the time so bandwidth crashes me to 30ish kb/s on a 4GB file that means it takes me an avg of 60 hours to UL all i can say now is as of right now i will be UL to a select few sites...and unfortunetely i wont be telling you which...becasuse after i uplaod me and my hosting partners are going to start to piggy back...when i upload and its done another admin will download it from that site and then host it and so on and so fourth so it spreads faster than me uplaoding 1 at a time its kinds alike a server spider web....but after we all have it i will immediately post up all the hosts so you guys have some variety 

i know it sounds cruel but im trying to hlp you guys out...and well kinda me...you see i want ppl to have the disk as many as possible...but i know if you guys have a slow DL rate you wont go for it...so to stop the trouble of low DL rates i wont be posting were you can DL untill i have a a list of hosts so the servers are accessed evenly


----------



## Triprift (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats cool man keep up the good job and glad to support.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 30, 2008)

sweet? galaxian?!




thx Solaris17


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> im sorry guys im the only one with the duistrobution and my connection at my ouse is crazy slow...its wireless and their are at least 10 computers in our house...i dont live with alot of ppl were just tech heads amnd most of the computers are on all the time so bandwidth crashes me to 30ish kb/s on a 4GB file that means it takes me an avg of 60 hours to UL all i can say now is as of right now i will be UL to a select few sites...and unfortunetely i wont be telling you which...becasuse after i uplaod me and my hosting partners are going to start to piggy back...when i upload and its done another admin will download it from that site and then host it and so on and so fourth so it spreads faster than me uplaoding 1 at a time its kinds alike a server spider web....but after we all have it i will immediately post up all the hosts so you guys have some variety
> 
> i know it sounds cruel but im trying to hlp you guys out...and well kinda me...you see i want ppl to have the disk as many as possible...but i know if you guys have a slow DL rate you wont go for it...so to stop the trouble of low DL rates i wont be posting were you can DL untill i have a a list of hosts so the servers are accessed evenly



I don't mind the URL for my server been made public while the other servers are downloading.  I'm fine with it. Just tell them to be gentle, it's fragile


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 30, 2008)

Server will be on tonight after I eat dinner. =P. Join up my forum too, if me and solaris can work out some bugs


----------



## panchoman (Mar 30, 2008)

server is up, the file is just corrupted.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 31, 2008)

idk ask dave I just beat guitar hero 3 on hard so i kick ass


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> idk ask dave I just beat guitar hero 3 on hard so i kick ass



im uplaoding to Fox's server right now ill log onto obscure and delete my part file i was wondering if one of you guys can helkp me out if i give someone an account on lg3 will one of you other hosts help me out and upload to my site after you get it on your own respective servers? i just can t cut it with my connection


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good news ladys and gents..the final is only 12 hours away from completion (check time of this post to see if you can DL it) it will be piggy backed but first Downloads will be held by our very own Fox34 at this site

www.koffeekup.org

remember to sign on the forums as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2008)

The final is UP!!!! long awaited and with more delays than i can count.

The Final version of the utility DVD is available at

www.koffeekup.org

in the downloads section. The other hosts will pick it up soon and i will be able to give you DL locations for them as well enjoy 

MD5: 8e61f4f6851338534883ea270544d331


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 1, 2008)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa son


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 1, 2008)

w00t


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey since you guys are giving support for the dvd, how bout some link support for my site


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> Hey since you guys are giving support for the dvd, how bout some link support for my site



id post this in the programming web master forums if you want ppl to check out your site..


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 1, 2008)

k


----------



## panchoman (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone completed their download of the final dvd from fox's site?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2008)

their have been so many delays i dont think ppl are even intrested esp at those DL speeds but if i can get some ppl to help me UL to other sites the DL speeds will be faste cause we will have more mirrors and it wont tax his server that much. hopefully some of you big boys with ultra fast connections can DL it and helop me out ill give you ftp log in info and if your willing upload it for me so we can spread it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 1, 2008)

im waiting for the cd, to own it is going to feel so much better than a DL


----------



## panchoman (Apr 1, 2008)

well like i told you, hopefully fox and myself can work out something for the file and make it work out, i just need a copy of the dvd and i can easily upload it all over the place for ya man.. its the obtaining the copy thats the difficult part =/


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> im waiting for the cd, to own it is going to feel so much better than a DL



Dont worry for you guys buying one..it says $1.80 for over seas shipping but the problem is i dont bealive it. because for you white it said $1.80 but then i checked how much it would be for Australia an extra like 8000 miles and it was still $1.80 so thats fishy and i dont want anyone to pay me if i wont have enough i want everyone who wants one to get a disk...their is overseas flat rate with like handle with careinstructions etc...but thats $11 more bealivable but i dont see anyone paying that.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 1, 2008)

i will


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be dwnldng tomorrow.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 2, 2008)

for some reason it says the login is incorrect


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

the passwords have benn changed and obscure and lg3 do not have the disk only koffeekup atm..however i have a few of the guys with ultra fast connections helping me out...since i cant UL them i hve them DL'ing them and uplaoding for me....it should be widely available within the next 2 or 3 days im really sorry guys. The final is so close but my connection decided it couldnt do it anymore.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 3, 2008)

So .. is it finished or still beta ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2008)

o its finished im just transfering it from server to server so it gets out their we were having bandwidth trouble on the server i managed to get it up on so no public DL yet but were getting their.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 3, 2008)

if only I had my 20/20 connection


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea were setting it up on the sites main page so instead of linking it through ftp you'll directly dl it. Also were working on a permission settings so we may increase the bandwidth even furthur


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

I was getting 40kps.  Now it's around 9kps.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea Like i said were working on it, this server and site went up in a matter of days lol give it time. and im at school right now so i cant do much but offer funny lolcat pictures to look at in the mean time...or not cause the school blocks the site


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 4, 2008)

Solaris, check out vectorlinux SOHO, it may be a better choice for a live linux distro then what your using, it will run on damn neer anything AND it also can install from the live(as most others can now)  its a VERY light distro with alot of powerfull tools 

You need to get a torrent up for this


----------



## panchoman (Apr 4, 2008)

currently the only place that the solaris final dvd is avaliable is fox34's koffeekup.org. obscure studios, league of gamers and lg3 are standing by for a copy of the dvd, and once its uploaded there, you'll get much faster downloads  but before that can happen, i need to get a complete copy of the dvd from fox's server, which is unfortunantly experiencing technical difficulties, etc. 

We appreciate that all of you have been very patient with us in light of the server troubles, and we look to be providing fast download speeds of up to 1.5 mbps with a large number of servers to choose from. thanks.

when it will be uploaded to obscure studios, it'll be avaliable at ftp://www.obscurestudios.com 
username: solarisdvd@obscurestudios.com 
password: iwantasolarisdvd

currently, only the alpha version is there, but soon a final copy will be there as well.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 15, 2008)

According to how fast my home internet seems to have been running, I think Panchoman is done downloading? Yes? get back to me and  I hope you got the file.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2008)

so where is the Final DVD available at?


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 15, 2008)

see heres the thing, I am pretty sure panchoman finished downloading it so he can upload it to other servers so we wait for him...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 15, 2008)

nope it never completed...hey tony can you burn it to a diosk? or a big thub drive or somtehing and see if the other guys would UL it?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOT - i got my CD today!


going to get playing with it as soon as i have my computer up and running the way it's meant to - recent format means i have to get my files from my backups.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 26, 2008)

U lucky bugga i think Sol man forgot about me lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2008)

no i didnt silly but i dont own a car..hard for me to get around


----------



## Triprift (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah i no how that goes dude when ya got time man


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)

OH...i would like a cd....how do i order...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 26, 2008)

send a PM to sol


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)

ah ok...


----------



## Triprift (Apr 26, 2008)

Ya givin it a spin wl if ya have ya likeee?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2008)

yes please do tell them your experiances  id like to know to


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 26, 2008)

had a quick look round just before tea, now i've got work. going to download virtual pc so i can open it in a little box within windows, then i'll be using prime I know that much. looks good so far!


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

UPDATE: 

after much delay and frustration, solaris and myself are proud to announce that solaris dvd 3.0 will be avaliable to download from a large array of high speed servers on wednesday. solaris and myself are currently doing server testing to make sure all copies of the dvd pass checksums etc and soon we will open all servers to access by the public. thank you for your patience, and please bear with us for 2 mores days


----------



## Triprift (May 6, 2008)

2 more days sweet come to pappa


----------



## Fox34 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice Though I am a big reason for the delay, which I still do apologize but i cant really help my 10 kbps upload rate, all that matters is it will be up for download


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2008)

alright!


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2008)

any news?


----------



## panchoman (May 7, 2008)

waiting on solaris.. hopefully its not bad news


----------



## CrackerJack (May 7, 2008)

if you need another site for your DVD, let me know i'll post it on mine.


----------



## panchoman (May 7, 2008)

thanks for the offer, you can always become a mirror if you want, i think we have like 4 mirrors atm


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2008)

So is it up on the fast mirrors now?


----------



## panchoman (May 8, 2008)

unfortunantly, we were the victims of epic failure and have to push back the release date some more, hopefully we'll have it to you all completed by sunday. thanks for your understand and patiennce,

-Panchoman


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2008)

Dats cool dude take ur time


----------



## panchoman (May 8, 2008)

but looking to the bright side, maybe we'll develop a cool site for downloading the dvd by then too, and not a random list of mirrors


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

That would be good now make it happen dj masta


----------



## panchoman (May 9, 2008)

i've got some web ideas in my head.. now if i can remember the coding to go alongside it, i'll hopefully have a shitty website + great dvd


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

The Simpsons bit looks good


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

so how can i get the final version

i already tried the alpha a wile back


----------



## panchoman (May 21, 2008)

we're still working on it unfortunantly, its being shipped across the globe from my understanding to get it uploaded etc, currently the only way to get dvd 3.0 final would be buy the cd, you'd have to wait a little to be able to download it for free.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

panchoman said:


> we're still working on it unfortunantly, its being shipped across the globe from my understanding to get it uploaded etc, currently the only way to get dvd 3.0 final would be buy the cd, you'd have to wait a little to be able to download it for free.



why was it shipp and just not uploaded?


----------



## panchoman (May 21, 2008)

because solaris's connection is way too slow to upload and the problem that occurs is that the connection gets dropped occasionally and when he trys to resume it, sometimes it fails, and when it doesn't it ends up corrupting the whole file many times, and so its being shipped out to someone that can upload the dvd with speed and not spend 2 days uploading it with any server drops and corruption.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

panchoman said:


> because solaris's connection is way too slow to upload and the problem that occurs is that the connection gets dropped occasionally and when he trys to resume it, sometimes it fails, and when it doesn't it ends up corrupting the whole file many times, and so its being shipped out to someone that can upload the dvd with speed and not spend 2 days uploading it with any server drops and corruption.



Aww man that sucks, Ya'll could have send it to me to upload


----------



## panchoman (May 21, 2008)

i'll let solaris know if he needs your asistance


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

how much to get one to the UK and do you accept pay pal lol yeah but in all seriousness i wouldnt mind buying a disk if you could ship it to the UK and use pay pal


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2008)

Im apparently gonna get a nice suprise in the mail soon thanky sol very muchly


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> how much to get one to the UK and do you accept pay pal lol yeah but in all seriousness i wouldnt mind buying a disk if you could ship it to the UK and use pay pal



$5usd to anyware in the wolrd 



Triprift said:


> Im apparently gonna get a nice suprise in the mail soon thanky sol very muchly



np


----------



## Gam'ster (May 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> $5usd to anyware in the wolrd
> 
> 
> 
> np



Only $5 , cool, how do i go about ordering one ? 

Thx 
Gam


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2008)

pm me your real name and your full address


----------



## Azazel (May 21, 2008)

hey sol...have you sent my dvd yet


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2008)

its in a package right next to me! i havent forgotten about you azaz i have another order pending and since i dont have a car i have someone take them for me on their way to work so its just easier for me to wait im sorry if your growing impatient! it will be out by this week weather or not this guy comes through or not!


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2008)

Keep up the good werk man


----------



## Azazel (May 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> its in a package right next to me! i havent forgotten about you azaz i have another order pending and since i dont have a car i have someone take them for me on their way to work so its just easier for me to wait im sorry if your growing impatient! it will be out by this week weather or not this guy comes through or not!



no problem man  your a busy guy


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2008)

i just wanted to make sure you knew i wasnt spending it on cheap hookers because the developement was stressfull.


----------



## Azazel (May 21, 2008)

haha lol  

that never came to mind


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 21, 2008)

Ive had my DVD for a while now - its sweet!


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2008)

Yeah yeah arnt u a lucky bugga then


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 21, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yeah yeah arnt u a lucky bugga then



yup


----------



## Azazel (Jun 2, 2008)

jorgan confuses mu little brain


----------



## Triprift (Jun 2, 2008)

When i get it it should be sweet


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2008)

theyve been shipped out


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 3, 2008)

yo smithy, I moved my server to cams house for the summer, and hes going all out with this. Cause ill be at boot camp all summer maybe you can really get something going with him about hosting and promoting.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

cool appreciate it slater dude get cam to set up a lan so i can chill with you b4 u leave.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> theyve been shipped out



Excellent news cheers man


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2008)

i have some intresting news to the batch of 5 disks i just sent out.


to all of you have ordered a disk recently i must say that today i was looking for my disk. as in MY PERSONAL ONE which is diffirent from the ones i sent you...infact though it is in essance a complete 3.0 its also a modified one it has my personal programs on it and has 4.0 attributes if i had accidentaly shipped one fo you this disk your lucky as you got the complete edition with some tweaks and 4.0 features. however if this IS the case i ask you please do not share any diffrances of the disk here on tpu or anyware else and i must ask if you do infact get this copy please do now make copys for people you know. the CD will look exactly like all others label and all however it will include a splash screen and a few tweaks to programs and the boot menu thats all i can say right now as its technically a 4.0 alpha release. if you get this copy PM me so i know who it is. if youd like a replacement ill send you one. if you would like to keep it be my guest it would technically be more than you paid for..now bare in mind i may have simply misplaced my own copy someware in my software binder however if i did infact ship it out. i cannot stress the points above neough

-PLEASE PM ME IF YOU RECIVED THIS COPY
-DO NOT MAKE COPYS OF THIS DISK FOR PEOPLE
-DO NOT DEVULGE WHAT YOU SEE ON THIS MODIFIED COPY TO PEOPLE ON TPU OR ANY OTHER WEB SITE

-ABSOLUTELY NO TAKING OF SCREEN SHOTS AND POSTING THEM

thanks for your understanding the disk will go public when its public not before hand..besides its a ways from release as im having personal server problems in uplaoding the current one.

-solaris17


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got to use the disk at solaris's house, amazing. Great tools, all sys info and benchmarking stuff great for overclocking. It really can do anything you need a fix for. He went over the new version which all I'll say is its gonna be tit. Also, check out the vista benching progs hes working on.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i have some intresting news to the batch of 5 disks i just sent out.
> 
> 
> to all of you have ordered a disk recently i must say that today i was looking for my disk. as in MY PERSONAL ONE which is diffirent from the ones i sent you...infact though it is in essance a complete 3.0 its also a modified one it has my personal programs on it and has 4.0 attributes if i had accidentaly shipped one fo you this disk your lucky as you got the complete edition with some tweaks and 4.0 features. however if this IS the case i ask you please do not share any diffrances of the disk here on tpu or anyware else and i must ask if you do infact get this copy please do now make copys for people you know. the CD will look exactly like all others label and all however it will include a splash screen and a few tweaks to programs and the boot menu thats all i can say right now as its technically a 4.0 alpha release. if you get this copy PM me so i know who it is. if youd like a replacement ill send you one. if you would like to keep it be my guest it would technically be more than you paid for..now bare in mind i may have simply misplaced my own copy someware in my software binder however if i did infact ship it out. i cannot stress the points above neough
> ...



I shall let u know if i get it, and no worries if i do my lips and fingers are sealed.
Thanks again sol im looking forward to it .

Gam


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks gam


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks gam



No problem sol. I hope it comes this weekend ( fingers crossed ) cos i have a mad week next week 

Gam


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 6, 2008)

who wants to see the 4.0 alpha splash?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 6, 2008)

YHPM sir!


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 6, 2008)

AMAZING screenies. I very approve


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Jun 6, 2008)

I may have to send you that $1 just to have this around, and make myself a back up copy or 2 just to have.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I may have to send you that $1 just to have this around, and make myself a back up copy or 2 just to have.



go for it it may be more than a buck all i charge is shipping


----------



## Triprift (Jun 10, 2008)

Im still waiting for mine dats cool tho good things come to those that wait


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 10, 2008)

Those screenies look sweet Sol, if i had a hat I'd take it off to you!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Those screenies look sweet Sol, if i had a hat I'd take it off to you!



thnaks man 







UPDATED


----------



## Triprift (Jun 10, 2008)

Dang man someones been busy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

ya its alpha in closed testing right now but in the coming months this should be amazing!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 10, 2008)

U da man sol


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

thnx man i try if everything goes how i want it each release will be way better than the last!!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 10, 2008)

Good things come to he who waits , also im on the edge of my seat right now as EvE Empyrean Age expansion is in deployment cant wait till tomorrow 

Gam


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 10, 2008)

Been lurking a bit watching this Sol, and I wanted to order the disc from you, but I see that you're working on release 4. Is that going to be an extended time down the road? Or can I wait a bit longer and just order the 4 from you? Thanks man, and it's really looking good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks man i saw you registered at LG# you should go ahead and go back i got the forums on line today its been awhile since i worked on lg3 because the server has been down but i found someone who will UL the DVD on their connection as for release4 its months from release i wouldnt wait if i were you its going to be a completely diff format so its going to require me doing a complete rebuild of the DVD's subsystem its also going to be alot bigger and though that may turn off some im going to make diffirent versions...the all in one will be on a dual layer dvd 8+GB and then i will have single DVD's ~4GB that are spacific sections like Net tools OC tools etc....because of his developement will take time....right now 4.0 is in closed alpha testing and will not be released for months.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 10, 2008)

Man u never stop dude amazing


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Man u never stop dude amazing



i try not to since 3.0's release iv been tweaking rebuilding burning adjusting. virtual machining all for you guys and on the side lines iv been making vista mark and working on making my pi program....and since 3.0's realease as i said iv been working and 4.0 went ionto early alpha about 3 days ago. ill never stop its all for TPU and the guys like triprift who keep the support coming i try and make this stuff available to you as cheaply as possible usually out of my own wallet..so the support is what gets this stuff published as long as their is a damand ill keep cranking it out..i have hopes and dreams my site will get big i have hopes and dreams my DVD will be downloaded all over does it sound childish a little..but all the times if scuffed around for disks only to find they were scratched than needed to re burn on a diff machine i want to make something people will love and remember something thats above all else usefull..i want to make something that people want because i feel their pain to i want them to have the most usefull complete helpfull collection of software designed to get any computer running damaged or fresh install i want this to make those machines breath life and raise the electirc bill.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 10, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i want to make something that people want because i feel their pain to i want them to have the most usefull complete helpfull collection of software designed to get any computer running damaged or fresh OC i want this to make those machines breath life and* raise the electirc bill*.



Sol for prime minister/president  , although the Green party wont be happy


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, thanks Sol. I'll PM you with Shipping address if you'll get me PayPal info  I'll go for 3.0 for now, and wait for the New one with bated breath


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

New License agreement you need to agree upon before having access to the main menu..inconvenience maybe..saves me absolutely...look at it this way......atleast it makes my DVD look more profesinal 

Solaris Utility DVD
License Agreement

* I Solaris17 will NOT be held responsible for any system damage you may encounter by using my disk.
* My Disk is provided AS IS and is considered Freeware/Shareware.
* I am an independent Programmer, Who does this on my own time with the help of beta testers.
* No problems to date have EVER been experienced with my disk In the unlikely EVENT
 something like this DOES happen please Visit the following links

www.techpowerup.com
(To get your computer repaired)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55192
(for help concerning the Utility or Bug Reports.)

You can also submit bug reports or problems to my e-mail at

Solaris017@yahoo.com

or By contacting me Via Instant Messenger on these following handles.

AIM: Orbit275
MSN: loki00017@yahoo.com
YAHOO: phoenix2red2000@yahoo.com
ICQ: 405532310


****All Programs, Utilities, And all other Programs and or documents
on this disk are under the Legal terms of use of their respective owners.
Including but not limited to Intellectual and or Legal Properties. 
In Order to use this disk and its contents you are also agreeing
to their respective terms of use Prompted or not THIS IS ASSUMED.****


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

So where and how do I send you this $ for a copy of the DVD, and should I wait for 4.0?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

4.0 will be quite aways away if you want to you can wait but if you want or need it now i cant see anyone waiting...as for buying it if your intrested..PM me your real name and address and i send you my paypal with the amount shipping will be


----------



## Alvin34 (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: Solaris Utility DVD 3.0!!*

Nice thread! I really like your provided information. It's really helpful for me.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

hey man have you sent my dvd yet


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks great man!  So what do I need to do to get myself a copy?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Azazel said:


> hey man have you sent my dvd yet



yes sir.  sorry its been so late.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> It looks great man!  So what do I need to do to get myself a copy?



pm me with your addy and ill give you shipping info


----------



## Triprift (Jun 18, 2008)

Still waiting on mine i assume i get it ........ sometime :/


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

im real sorry guys they were really shipped out they should be their by the end of the week. I feel really bad..what happened was i couldnt get the car so i had my GF's mom ship them for me..but she forgot they were in the car for like 4 days and i saw them when i went to the mall..they were shipped out 2 days ago....and USPS says ~10 days...i swear i shipped them out their gone i feel really bad...and im not duping anyone i have a reputation to keep...and i swear i wouldnt do anything to hurt me but especially you guys i mean your all great guys iv known most of you guys for ~4 years on this forum..it was just a huge mixup and some lady with memory loss...if you guys dont get them by ATLEAST next monday (for the people that were included in that batch) i will ship out a new disk to all of you and ill refund the money..i swear to god...my heatware is in my sig..as always and for the nature of heatware you can leave w/e comment you want mad slow it came broken etc..w/e you please i wouldnt hold it against anyone....


i am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry 

David
(Solaris17)


----------



## Triprift (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats fine man ur very busy with all the fantastic guides and dvd ya do on here and family and the gf i no what thats all about chuck in mates and its one big balancing act. Keep doing what ya doing man i for think ur doing a wonderful job and if ya eva felt like ya just wanted to put feet up for a few days would be well deserved


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Thats fine man ur very busy with all the fantastic guides and dvd ya do on here and family and the gf i no what thats all about chuck in mates and its one big balancing act. Keep doing what ya doing man i for think ur doing a wonderful job and if ya eva felt like ya just wanted to put feet up for a few days would be well deserved



i cant im going to drill people tomarrow about my disks just because they dont undersatand doesnt mean its not important im sooooo fuxckin stressed....like ugh....god...i just got volunteered to shaperone for a feild trip tomarrow...i promised someone i ahvent talked to in YEARS good bud of mine used to be on these forums that id be online to chat with him tomarrow cause iv been all out all day getting card collage shopping on the phone with a lead headed client that i had to walk through setting up thunderbird...and now everyone on here is like WTF is my disk..and i just dont know what to do i mean i basically love you guys but if youve never met someone you can only trust so much and idk what the hell to do....im out of ideas im tired and im more frustrated than i think the dictonary ha a word for......


----------



## Triprift (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like you do need a break man if ive contributed to ur frustration then im sorry cirtainly not my intention.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

no god no none of you have its just knowing that their is a problem i dont take well to failure i appreciate the kind words though..im sorry guys i promise no one of you will get the shit end of the stick at ALL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

Sol, if you need help burning and shipping, I am more than willing to help.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

These things happen and it is life, you're DVD will make my life easier to have some of the things I use on a regular basis on a DVD I will keep track of rather than downloading the same things over and over.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

thnx guys

@jr it wont be an issue man i appreciate it though im shipping them out myself from now on this is to important for me....badgering someone for a car is way easier than having them not shipped...so hand delivered to the post office by me from now on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you sure? It's not a problem man. I have 2 DVD burners in the house, all you have to do is PayPal me some $$ to buy the discs. Well, the help is still here whenever you want/need it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Are you sure? It's not a problem man. I have 2 DVD burners in the house, all you have to do is PayPal me some $$ to buy the discs. Well, the help is still here whenever you want/need it.



ya im sure man ill mange


----------



## Triprift (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats cool man i was only saying that before cus it sounds like ur quite stressed atm. I just dont want ya to feel obliged to to be non stop in ur efforts like i said before ya do a fabbo job but u do have lots in ur life and ya can only do so much.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Thats cool man i was only saying that before cus it sounds like ur quite stressed atm. I just dont want ya to feel obliged to to be non stop in ur efforts like i said before ya do a fabbo job but u do have lots in ur life and ya can only do so much.



ya thanks trip i just feel bad...im sure it will settle


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

no problem man. just i wont be here by next Wednesday  if it does not come by then il just tell the post man to keep it till i come back


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive just recived mine this morn, ive had a fumble around and its looking good, also very easy to understand and use, although ill look more into linux as im very interested in it but theres so much about it i need to find a starting point .
But give yourself some due credit sol youve done an amazing job well done m8 

Take it easy.
One very happy user 
Gam


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Ive just recived mine this morn, ive had a fumble around and its looking good, also very easy to understand and use, although ill look more into linux as im very interested in it but theres so much about it i need to find a starting point .
> But give yourself some due credit sol youve done an amazing job well done m8
> 
> Take it easy.
> ...



you git it? w0ot!! that measn the rest of you should get your ssoon  gam's was in the batch of 6 i originally seny out


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> after you load into windows however...if you "explore" the disk my folder will be their with all the diagnostic software....



One thing however, when i try to explore the disk in wondows i get an error : D:/ is not accessible, but i think this is a problem my rig has its done it a few times with other media. Ill get it worked out but if youve had the same issues please any help would be good.

On another note armed with this i intend to embark on an oc mission, and start to mod my 7900gs, p_o_s pc/JR's already pointed my in the right direction. This should be good.

Also most International mail comes into the UK from the west midlands air port im lead to believe, so the other guyS should get theirs tomorrow hopefully.

Gam


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> One thing however, when i try to explore the disk in wondows i get an error : D:/ is not accessible, but i think this is a problem my rig has its done it a few times with other media. Ill get it worked out but if youve had the same issues please any help would be good.
> 
> On another note armed with this i intend to embark on an oc mission, and start to mod my 7900gs, p_o_s pc/JR's already pointed my in the right direction. This should be good.
> 
> ...



cool thanks for the update i hopr it helps  as for the explore function not working that is not good news...i tes each disk before i label them so it should work iv never experianced a problem like that...though i did notice on my laptops and server downstairs it can take a bit to read the disk because its a full 4GB


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> cool thanks for the update i hopr it helps  as for the explore function not working that is not good news...i tes each disk before i label them so it should work iv never experianced a problem like that...though i did notice on my laptops and server downstairs it can take a bit to read the disk because its a full 4GB




Im sure my drive is on the way out, The disk boots fine, Ill pick up a new drive the weekend or something. Thanks again sol .

Gam


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Im sure my drive is on the way out, The disk boots fine, Ill pick up a new drive the weekend or something. Thanks again sol .
> 
> Gam



np man let me know if it works out


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 19, 2008)

I read this entire thread today (all 16 pages) and honestly, I don't know how you do it. I think I would have wigged-out by now. lol. 
Everything looks awesome. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Kraegos said:


> I read this entire thread today (all 16 pages) and honestly, I don't know how you do it. I think I would have wigged-out by now. lol.
> Everything looks awesome. Keep up the good work!



thanks a bunch man!!!! really means alot


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

Did any of the others discs get delivered ?


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks a bunch man!!!! really means alot



np. I actually started college as a computer science major (programming), so I feel your pain. I gave it up after the first year. It wasn't fun anymore. Now, after reading this thread, I'm thinking about getting back into it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Kraegos said:


> np. I actually started college as a computer science major (programming), so I feel your pain. I gave it up after the first year. It wasn't fun anymore. Now, after reading this thread, I'm thinking about getting back into it.



im telling you dude its frustrating someties but itsa nothing nobody else could pull off i just decided to start


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 19, 2008)

If you need a couple more old-school games to throw in I have a TON of roms. Like over 600.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Kraegos said:


> If you need a couple more old-school games to throw in I have a TON of roms. Like over 600.



i cant put in illegal things  so i need to be carefull....and though i made 1 or 2 games next release...its more just for the fun of it so people dont get bored with it...its more program orientated though.


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah i understand. but if you get a request for one let me know. i probably have it if it's along the mario lines.


although it would be nice to have a bootable game cd...hmmmmmm.
and i have an old pc that does nothing...this may be my programming rebirth...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2008)

cool man thnx


----------



## Triprift (Jun 20, 2008)

Woot something arrived in the mail today woot







Havnt had a chance to explore it most likely will do after work tonight.

cheers Sol thaku very much


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Woot something arrived in the mail today woot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY!!!!!!!!! have fun trip


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Woot something arrived in the mail today woot
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Still looking for mine *sigh*


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Woot something arrived in the mail today woot
> 
> Havnt had a chance to explore it most likely will do after work tonight.
> 
> cheers Sol thaku very much



Nice also the business card was a nice touch , and solarissoft.obscurestudios very cool and the pic is mint, reminds me of an LP cover my dad has when i was a kid .


----------



## Triprift (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes i noticed the card very proffesional got it in me wallet now.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 23, 2008)

hay dude i just got your dvd  woot. il check it out later tonight   


you got my surname wrong 
its el-geressi  hehe


----------



## panchoman (Jun 23, 2008)

wait.... what buissness card?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2008)

Azazel said:


> hay dude i just got your dvd  woot. il check it out later tonight
> 
> 
> you got my surname wrong
> its el-geressi  hehe



sweet dude!!! awsome


----------



## Triprift (Jun 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> wait.... what buissness card?



Solaris17 bussiness card very professional looking a really nice touch there Sol


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Solaris17 bussiness card very professional looking a really nice touch there Sol



thanks man  trying to distribute the best  cause you guys rock socks.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't wait to get my DVD and business card, I'll flaunt it off to everyone and they'll be confused, and I'll win.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 24, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I can't wait to get my DVD and business card, I'll flaunt it off to everyone and they'll be confused, and I'll win.



Believe me u wont be dissapointed and flaunting will be good


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 24, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I can't wait to get my DVD and business card, I'll flaunt it off to everyone and they'll be confused, and I'll win.



+1 with trip, if you've got it flaunt it 
Muffincat , that cheered me up after a day of health and safety


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Sol, any info on when you might be maknig another mailing?   Thx mate


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 18, 2008)

Now a proud new owner of the Solaris 3.5  Thanks Sol, and expect another addition to your PayPal...that $5 I sent barely covered shipping, mate...you shoulda said something    Thanks again!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome ahhzz good to see uve joined the revolution


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 18, 2008)

Sol, I noticed a small problem with the disc, where after you click three of your menu options, the menu crashes. Let me know what I need to look for, and I'll help troubleshoot  Thanks again!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2008)

does it? damn....im real sorry man it didnt happen on mine i put the menu through alot of testing if youd like me to send the $5 back its no problem im not sure what i cold do to fix it since its already burned but if you think it isnt worth it ill send the $ back


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 18, 2008)

No worries  just asking in case there was any troubleshooting you'd like me to do  It could honestly be my machine. I'll cram it in a couple of other boxes to see what smokes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahhzz said:


> No worries  just asking in case there was any troubleshooting you'd like me to do  It could honestly be my machine. I'll cram it in a couple of other boxes to see what smokes.



If it continues in other machines just let me know and ill try to do some more debugging in my next release...i hope you enjoy it for the most part though aside from that small bug and i hope you think the menu etc is a cool idea and as always if you think the bugged menu is getting you less than you paid for let me know and ill send the $$ back man


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Solaris17 bussiness card very professional looking a really nice touch there Sol



i think wrighting "Solaris Utility DVD 3.o Personally tested" was a nice touch too thats what i was going for lets people know their getting something tested by the creator to work


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey so you guys are happy with the disc - keep up the good work Sol.

I've used mine to bench my system - some VERY useful programs included on the disc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey so you guys are happy with the disc - keep up the good work Sol.
> 
> I've used mine to bench my system - some VERY useful programs included on the disc.



thanks very much for the support dude


----------



## Triprift (Jul 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i think wrighting "Solaris Utility DVD 3.o Personally tested" was a nice touch too thats what i was going for lets people know their getting something tested by the creator to work




yes definitly very reassuring when i read that mon.


----------



## Devil_Code (Jul 21, 2008)

when i try to download with filezilla give error on login...
koffecoup is down..
where i can download it?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 21, 2008)

have you got the equivalent of $5?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 29, 2008)

stupid question thats prolly been asked before a few times..... does this work with sata dvd drives? 

and another.... anyway to clone vista 64 from a raid to a single drive without any troubles?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> stupid question thats prolly been asked before a few times..... does this work with sata dvd drives?
> 
> and another.... anyway to clone vista 64 from a raid to a single drive without any troubles?



yes sir.


2. im unsure it dpens on what the cloning programson the disk can do i have neve pesonally one it so i am unsure.


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 29, 2008)

Devil_Code said:


> when i try to download with filezilla give error on login...
> koffecoup is down..
> where i can download it?


I second that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> I second that.



that would be because i purposely posted the wrong pass the disk is not uploaded due to my slow ass connection and no one has helped yet so the disk remains unavailable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 29, 2008)

crap. i need it now. LOL!


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 29, 2008)

if you want to mail me one i can easily seed it via torrent.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 3, 2008)

hey what happened to the disk, i really wanted one but i wanted to download it myself

if your still doing disks could you send me one, i live in the UK but it should not be much to send


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont have a connection fast enough to UL with i have a 10/5 connection but comcast limits me after certain times because i live downtown. i also have about 12 other systems on this wireless network and our router tweaks when i add a 4GB transfer.


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 4, 2008)

How big is the disk?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> How big is the disk?



4.2GB 1 DVD


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 4.2GB 1 DVD



if you can, send me a copy. i'll up it.


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marry me David ! Any ways, were trying to hang out with you in concord but you were working. I gotta get up there, for one; to see the over clock. Also now i want a dvd


----------



## Triprift (Sep 4, 2008)

I rekon it would just about time for a new one what da rekon Dave?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I rekon it would just about time for a new one what da rekon Dave?



say what?


----------



## Triprift (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol ill take that as a no only asking dude.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> Marry me David ! Anywas were trying to hang out with in concord you are working. I gotta get up there for one to the over clock and now i want a dvd



can you re write that? lol sry dude you know i love ya im just tired and im having a hard time reading lol.


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 4, 2008)

editted


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> Marry me David ! Any ways, were trying to hang out with you in concord but you were working. I gotta get up there, for one; to see the over clock. Also now i want a dvd



ooooo ok ya dude if you can this week ill look at my sched and let ya know!!!


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 4, 2008)

Werd Ill cya then


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 4, 2008)

who's gonna send me a copy so i can seed this?


----------



## Azazel (Sep 4, 2008)

ok i just checked out your cd for the first time  was busy with holiday and just got some time to check it out.
its an awsome cd iv just installed a ton of stuff.
but riva tuner does not work for some reason. 

10/10


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys just a word here. This cd is amazing and so is the creator. Alot of work went into the making of it, not that i did it but Ive been around it for both versions. Solaris put alot of time and effort, so if you guys could pay like 5 bucks or w/e for it, I think its just a way to appreciate it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 4, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> Hey guys just a word here. This cd is amazing and so is the creator. Alot of work went into the making of it, not that i did it but Ive been around it for both versions. Solaris put alot of time and effort, so if you guys could pay like 5 bucks or w/e for it, I think its just a way to appreciate it.



i did - i was the first   (...i think)


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 4, 2008)

5? heheh 5 barely covered shipping. You girls pony up an extra 5, and then we can talk   Full cred to Solaris. nice work.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 4, 2008)

Apsolutly mon Dave does a wonderful job for TPU and deserves appreciation.


----------



## raptori (Sep 16, 2008)

thank you Solaris17 its amazing work Although I didn't download it yet....... and  as far as i see the latest  CD version is 2.0 and its download able and the DVD is it 3.0 or 3.5 and does it become download able ....... thanks is small word considering the great work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2008)

raptori said:


> thank you Solaris17 its amazing work Although I didn't download it yet....... and  as far as i see the latest  CD version is 2.0 and its download able and the DVD is it 3.0 or 3.5 and does it become download able ....... thanks is small word considering the great work.




I just want to thank you guys currently 3.5 is not able to be downlaoded i personally dont have a connetion fast enough to be able to UL it. w1zz wont host it because it is too big and my site is own..i need to buy a whole new one it needed too much work anyway. I just want to let you now hat i will also be getting a few servers like TPU has. Im sorry for the incovinence that 3.0 brought never downlaodable had o pay to get it shipped when i promised a free product. I know i let alot of you down and i know i made a couple of you frustrated. I work hard on alot of things Job GF life local customers. Solaris Utilty DVD is something i will continue to mae and mae free however if you want one with a cool label or lightscribe Speial edition youll have to pay shipping. I mean i dont make alot of money i repair computers for people at my work or friends but i dont charge maybe sometimes but i dont see the point. I need to be able to afford disks and ink which i ont lie is actually hard for me. it seems lie i have great hardware and i just built my GF an amazing new rig but in all honesty that all totled up to $700 on my Credit card that will take me till X-mas to pay off. I guess i just wanted to stress what i do. Im not the fastest shipper and i apologize i dont have a car and dont have the money to get one so i need to rely on rides but my job conflicts alot of the time so its impossable to get to the post office and when im not woring everyone comes home at lie 6pm after its closed. I want you guys to now that in all honesty its you guys that eep me maing it. The whole point of this as to get away from downlaoding stuff or using the UBCD though its a great disk i noticed alot of people here needed more. So i made my disk. I know i havent delivered what i promised ease of downlaodability and distrobution. but i do work hard for TPU i mean when i started it was nothing more than the UBCD on a disk with some drivers. However through all of your input and needs it is now bootable has an autorun sequence when in windows and includs 2 linux OS's for people that need one. The coding took an extremely long time. Im working really hard im running into xtremely hard programming problems already i stay up till like 3am trying to figure it out unfortunetely i cant ask for help because what i am trying to do i so complicaed you would need to be sitting nxt to me in order to help figure it out. I know when it is done though yu will all surely like it though. total revamp in code and in subsystem. EVERYTHING will be updated and this ill be perhaps the longest part. their will be new editions to bootable system diagnostics including updated versions of the previous bootable programs. It will take some time before this disk is finished but it wont be a fiasco like the last time everything will be in order  before this goes public.

just wanted you guys to know and i guess now you do thnx for understanding. I simpy ask that before someone gives me flak for it not being downloadable or that it hasnt come yet understand that i am not working for sun or Novell im a work at home coder who does this for free to help the people i respect and like and i do this on my own computer by myself with no tech support or team and in my own free time. Though with all of this said i hope you will continue to support my efforts and really enjoy my disk because if the support drops and no one tells me in all honesty how it has helped them or even if they ever use it the updates will come less frequently or the project will be dropped all together with the little time i have and with sleep running low if no one is intrested anymore oir no one even uses it than the only ones being made will be for my personall use because in all honesty as it stands this is made updated and published on a demand basis.

-Solaris.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Solaris for the update, I know you worked incredibly hard to get it sorted; but for the wait that some people had - I think everyone can agree it was worth it.

Blood sweat and tears Solaris - that's what went through and I for one am amazed by your work, I would never know where to even begin with doing something like this.


I would love another updated version for sure, but when that happens is up to you;

TPU<LIFE


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Thanks Solaris for the update, I know you worked incredibly hard to get it sorted; but for the wait that some people had - I think everyone can agree it was worth it.
> 
> Blood sweat and tears Solaris - that's what went through and I for one am amazed by your work, I would never know where to even begin with doing something like this.
> 
> ...



thanks man i appreciate it but ill deff keep you guys posted and of course their will be updates  im glad to hear it is working out for you and you considered it worth it thats all that matters to me and i promise next time it wont be so hard to get etc.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 17, 2008)

Dave thats fine man u do a super job here at TPU and if anything ya do too much and dont give enough time for yaself. If anyone has any webspace available or be able to send donations Sols way so he can keep providing us with this killer utility then i enplores yous all to do so


----------



## farid (Sep 17, 2008)

Heya man, im waiting for your Utility DVD to be downloadable, I live in Venezuela so its kinda of hard for me to get the CD .

Let us know when it will be available for download, and if you need any help just let me know .

Good luck.

Farid.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, so what is the point of this? When I can dl all this myself....


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 30, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Ok, so what is the point of this? When I can dl all this myself....



Could we all upload the files individually? like i will do a bit, trip can upload a bit etc etc. Then the downloader can just download the parts and stick them together in his/her own time?

This sort of thing possible?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Could we all upload the files individually? like i will do a bit, trip can upload a bit etc etc. Then the downloader can just download the parts and stick them together in his/her own time?
> 
> This sort of thing possible?





unfortuneely no i wouldnt ant to do it first off because some people arent that bright and wouldnt kno how to put parts of an iso together. So id get a million ims like hey solaris i downloaded dvd 1 and it doesnt work wtf? and id be like dude yo need all 4 parts. not only that but before they got ahold of me they would DL te image again taxing the server twice. Three because the image wont work like that the utility dvd iso is something iv never worked with before...you cant simply take the files add them to nero and make an iso. you need to run the iso bat maker in the tools folder because this indexes creates and validates all files and cheksum the odd thing is when you break it and put it back together it doesnt work...and if you take the raw files and try to build an iso in another program it also will not work so peicing is something hat cant be done.


as for EMoK the point is o you dont need to go everyware to DL everything again its good for people with dial up or for people who dont want to spend hours trying to find the stuff they once had because you can have it all on one disk. that and its bootable with various programs to help you diag and repair more so than hirens or UBCD and though i in no way doubt your skill i can garentee you you wont find a better compilation of utilities and youd be hard pressed to make it yourself


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> unfortuneely no i wouldnt ant to do it first off because some people arent that bright and wouldnt kno how to put parts of an iso together. So id get a million ims like hey solaris i downloaded dvd 1 and it doesnt work wtf? and id be like dude yo need all 4 parts. not only that but before they got ahold of me they would DL te image again taxing the server twice. Three because the image wont work like that the utility dvd iso is something iv never worked with before...you cant simply take the files add them to nero and make an iso. you need to run the iso bat maker in the tools folder because this indexes creates and validates all files and cheksum the odd thing is when you break it and put it back together it doesnt work...and if you take the raw files and try to build an iso in another program it also will not work so peicing is something hat cant be done.





ah i see, thanks for clearing that up - i did think that this would be the case, still one doesn't know until they ask.


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 1, 2008)

so how goes the CD? I'd love to see more linux options, although its already packed. Any bugs? wanna know whats going on. And David, give us a call, we go to concord all the time we can meet up


----------



## Triprift (Oct 1, 2008)

Wooo we got another one on the way? E e e excellent.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gentelmen could the kind sirs who bought a disk from me please leave heat?


my Heat

thank you


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you still taking orders?  Can I pm you with an order request?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Are you still taking orders?  Can I pm you with an order request?



yes sir she is still in production its a never ending cycle


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

This looks like an incredible disc!  Being a techie,  I love what's on it.  If I ever get my hands on it I'll seed it on demonoid.com,  unless that's a no no...  in which case I'll just use it for myself!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

johnspack said:


> This looks like an incredible disc!  Being a techie,  I love what's on it.  If I ever get my hands on it I'll seed it on demonoid.com,  unless that's a no no...  in which case I'll just use it for myself!



it can be torrented


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

Good,  then I'll make sure to give full credits to you,  and maybe suggest a paypal donate or something....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Good,  then I'll make sure to give full credits to you,  and maybe suggest a paypal donate or something....



haha good i hope so i busted my ass and am to make these disks way i see it if i didnt love tpu so much you guys all technically owe me about 100 packs of ciggs and about $600 worth of energy drinks lol o and one coffe maker (i used it so much it broke)


----------



## Triprift (Nov 22, 2008)

After all you do for tpu i think we all owe ya alot more than that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

Triprift said:


> After all you do for tpu i think we all owe ya alot more than that.



hahaha no i dont expect nor would i accept anything from TPU i do this for everyone and everyones gain not mine


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

TPU you know i love you...and so without fuirther a due i finally after a WHOLE LOT OF TIME present to you via www.solarisutilitydvd.com i present to you the Solaris 
utility DVD 3.5 for free and global download.....due to the amount of demand that may be present DL speeds may very but should old at a steady rate!! remember tell me what you think screen shots would be cool as well as DL speeds.


and now for what youve all been wating for.


in filezilla

Host: solarisutilitydvd.com

username: anonymous@solarisutilitydvd.com

Password: (blank)

hit the quick connect button!!! it will be in the downloads folder 


enjoy guys please tell me what you think


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks a million for all your hard work!


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)

got mine in the mail today   Thanks!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice one Dave if its anything like your last one itll be awesome.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thanks a million for all your hard work!



thank you fir the support!!!!!!



Binge said:


> got mine in the mail today   Thanks!





np bud i hope you enjoy it would you mind posting a picture so people can see? if anyone missed the post i made earlier in the 4.0 prequil thread here ya go



Solaris17 said:


> it will obviously be downloadable for free (all versions) but for people who want the lable etc they can buy them
> 
> 
> their will be
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Nice one Dave if its anything like your last one itll be awesome.



thank you very much trip i really appreciate your support through it all


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Binge said:


>



thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol i just noticed an error it still says 3.0 in the boot screen instead of 3.5 lol to many long nights.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol i think you can be forgiven for that one mate.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol i think you can be forgiven for that one mate.



haha as long as none of you hold it against me to much


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

well the file is already uploaded and due to downloads i wont be uplaoding the slightely modified one but iv fixed the bug were it says 3.0 instead of 3.5 it is VERY important to remember they are the same version 3.5 is the version on the server the boot screen was simply bugged were i forgot to change 1 sequence and it read from an older boot file. but anyone ordering a disk will ge the patched edition.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

iv never really bumped a utility DVD thread on purpose as though its a usefull tool i dont mind if people dont want it...but im hard up like a teenager needed a myspace comment and i didnt pay $300 for 3 year hosting for nothing...DL MOAR!! i havent gotten a single DL and now im sad


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

It keeps asking for a pword?  I'd really like to try this!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

johnspack said:


> It keeps asking for a pword?  I'd really like to try this!



use filezilla  and their is no pass just leave it blank and click quick connect


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

actually, I am using firezilla!  It accepts the username ok,  then says pword wrong...




Ok,  I'm an idiot..  I'm running firefox,  needed to use copy email address,  sorry,  I'll dl now!  On my horrible shaw,  I'm sustaining over 200k/s,  nice!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

johnspack said:


> actually, I am using firezilla!  It accepts the username ok,  then says pword wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



User

anonymous@solarisutilitydvd.com

EDIT ima moron so you got it to DL? nice  thnx bud


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll have this little jewel waiting for me in the morning,  candy to a techie,  can't wait!  Thanks again Solaris,  looks like beautiful work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I'll have this little jewel waiting for me in the morning,  candy to a techie,  can't wait!  Thanks again Solaris,  looks like beautiful work.



thanks bud i hope you like it!! how high was your speed? if it was 200kb/s sustained that aint bad for 12 users downloading a 4GB iso


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

It's going almost 250k/s for the most part,  20% as I get ready for bed...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

johnspack said:


> It's going almost 250k/s for the most part,  20% as I get ready for bed...



awsome i hope you like it bud! whats the eta at that speed?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it was 5hrs,  but not sure as my internet has been very wiggy for the last few days.  Got it up in a virtual machine,  lots to play with! I see it says 3.5 now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I think it was 5hrs,  but not sure as my internet has been very wiggy for the last few days.  Got it up in a virtual machine,  lots to play with! I see it says 3.5 now.



dude awsome im so glad you got it thank you very much i hope you end up using it for something!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is fricking awesome Solaris!!!
I am to assume that it is the Solaris17.iso file?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

stinger608 said:


> That is fricking awesome Solaris!!!
> I am to assume that it is the Solaris17.iso file?



 yes sir.


----------



## IggSter (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a quick question Solaris: I cant seem to find a working d/l site for this dvd...is it still an active project?

Many thanks


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 17, 2008)

Same question, I'm getting my new rig and i'd like to be able to use this for installing all my benchmarks etc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 17, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Just a quick question Solaris: I cant seem to find a working d/l site for this dvd...is it still an active project?
> 
> Many thanks





crazy pyro said:


> Same question, I'm getting my new rig and i'd like to be able to use this for installing all my benchmarks etc.



yes sir it is an active project if you look at the last page their are DL instuctions using FTP

if they do not work let me know so i can have a chat with my server team.

and i will correct the error immedietely


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheers mate, it's downloading now. Just an idea would be to edit it into your first post in your thread because I followed the links and they're both 404s, might put people off/ you'll just get asked for it again here. I'm getting a decent rate down, this is gonna annoy my ISP lol! That's what they deserve for strangling torrents (talk talk). I'll let you know if I have any problems.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 17, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Cheers mate, it's downloading now. Just an idea would be to edit it into your first post in your thread because I followed the links and they're both 404s, might put people off/ you'll just get asked for it again here. I'm getting a decent rate down, this is gonna annoy my ISP lol! That's what they deserve for strangling torrents (talk talk). I'll let you know if I have any problems.



why thank you ill edit the first post what are your down speeds?


----------



## IggSter (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the quick update Solaris, I will download tomorrow and post an update with d/l speed etc if that would be useful.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Thanks for the quick update Solaris, I will download tomorrow and post an update with d/l speed etc if that would be useful.



thank you i hope you like the disk!! ya im always intrested in what speeds people get helps me keep tabs on how well the server is doing.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

I was only getting 30KB/s at first, it did then jump to the 220 mark at around 23:00 GMT, after hibernating and turning my laptop back on this morning I'm getting 230KB/s down so I'm happy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I was only getting 30KB/s at first, it did then jump to the 220 mark at around 23:00 GMT, after hibernating and turning my laptop back on this morning I'm getting 230KB/s down so I'm happy.



cool i was like 30kb/s omg serious lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

23:00's when all the locals get off the internet since where my gran lives is full of old people, I have crappy internet there anyway, cheers for the utilities. I'll give them a test this weekend when my new rig's set-up and built (hopefully, although the fool at the local shop told me it was costing £70 for assembly now...)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> 23:00's when all the locals get off the internet since where my gran lives is full of old people, I have crappy internet there anyway, cheers for the utilities. I'll give them a test this weekend when my new rig's set-up and built (hopefully, although the fool at the local shop told me it was costing £70 for assembly now...)



fail on assembly charge....but hey lmk how it works for ya  im sure people that are intrested want to hear as well.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 24, 2008)

Whats the CD used for?, Just random apps?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Whats the CD used for?



did you read post 1? its a diagnositc CD bootable and windows auto run. it has loads of bootable diagnostic programs and tool...ranging from games formatting and stressing to the windows auto run menu that includes 3dmarks drivers and other various utilities this DVD is made spacifically on the idea that tech heads everyware can have nothing but raw hardware infront of them no filesystem no OS no programs or drivers and this is the only disk you will need made by me supported by you. (and yes it includes EVEN OS's DSL and Ubuntu)

formal support availible here

www.solarisutilitydvd.com

dl instructions on my forums and in the op of this thread at the bottom let me know if it intrests you or if you use/DL it the comments keep me going (non profit project i do it to make your life easier) and give me a better idea of how to improve upon it


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> did you read post 1? its a diagnositc CD bootable and windows auto run. it has loads of bootable diagnostic programs and tool...ranging from games formatting and stressing to the windows auto run menu that includes 3dmarks drivers and other various utilities this DVD is made spacifically on the idea that tech heads everyware can have nothing but raw hardware infront of them no filesystem no OS no programs or drivers and this is the only disk you will need made by me supported by you. (and yes it includes EVEN OS's DSL and Ubuntu)
> 
> formal support availible here
> 
> ...





Cool , i just skimmed through the first post thats why i didnt get it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Cool , i just skimmed through the first post thats why i didnt get it.



haha ya its alot to take in. but yep thats what it is


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 24, 2008)

The autorun on the disk just closes if I try to run any of the apps on it. I've tried going directly to the app's .exe file and that just brought up a command prompt looking window which closed and then nothing happens.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> The autorun on the disk just closes if I try to run any of the apps on it. I've tried going directly to the app's .exe file and that just brought up a command prompt looking window which closed and then nothing happens.



what type of drive do you use? what is the maker? and how old is it?

it should work fine others havent had a prob but i will fix it in the next build...i knew their was a 4 click close problem with sata drives but that wont be ready until the next release...alternatively you can explore the disk and access the programs.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 24, 2008)

It's a SATA 20* Samsung DVD drive that I bought with the rest of my components around the start of the month. I'll redownload the .iso for when my 64 bit disc arrives, I also tried it in my laptop's DVD drive, no idea about the type of drive is in my laptop though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> It's a SATA 20* Samsung DVD drive that I bought with the rest of my components around the start of the month. I'll redownload the .iso for when my 64 bit disc arrives, I also tried it in my laptop's DVD drive, no idea about the type of drive is in my laptop though.



thanks man well i hope you search (explore) the disk and find it usefull at the very least or use the boot options im sorry its not working but ill deffinetely look into it and spend some time on it thanks for the bug report.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll leave the laptop on overnight to redownload it, also for the bootable stuff do I just need to have the disk in the drive on boot or do I need to burn it to a seperate disk? I'm guessing I need to burn the linux OS to a second disk so I'll have a play round with that on boxing day.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I'll leave the laptop on overnight to redownload it, also for the bootable stuff do I just need to have the disk in the drive on boot or do I need to burn it to a seperate disk? I'm guessing I need to burn the linux OS to a second disk so I'll have a play round with that on boxing day.



no the disk itself is bootable just leave it in the drive.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep, looks like I managed to burn the image to my DVD in a dodgy way then, I was getting an error message about a linux kernel and my laptop just refused for it to work, downloading now. Cheers, I'll remember to thank you this time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Yep, looks like I managed to burn the image to my DVD in a dodgy way then, I was getting an error message about a linux kernel and my laptop just refused for it to work, downloading now. Cheers, I'll remember to thank you this time.



haha its fine let me know how it goes!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2009)

Disk can be downloaded via HTTP protocol here as long as you are not using IE


nope not their here

have fun


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm still waiting to do the art on the disk!  I'll shoot you a PM!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

is that the latest version, wernt you already working on a new one before
been a while since i was interested in the disk lol

nice site btw just had a peek


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> is that the latest version, wernt you already working on a new one before
> been a while since i was interested in the disk lol
> 
> nice site btw just had a peek



yup thats the latest version im working on a new one but it isnt released sometime early 09.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent more Sol goodness to look forward to this year nice one mate.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 31, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> yup thats the latest version im working on a new one but it isnt released sometime early 09.



Nice man looking forward to it as always, and ive got to say im loving ubuntu atm


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gam'ster said:


> Nice man looking forward to it as always, and ive got to say im loving ubuntu atm



awsome man glad your liking the disk


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2009)

well guys been workin on the disk even in my absence on a buds netbook on mcyd's wifi atm its in alpha 3 atm and the next alpha release will go public as soon as i do some touchups. 

So far iv upgraded a few programs

Added a couple more

Revamped some code

Upgraded some code

Added the "elive" distro

Done some cosmetics

Totally new menu system

Fixed the 3 click crash in the old one

Still alot to do but the alpha looks promising i look forward to bug reports and suggestions. I plan to only have 1 or 2 beta stages and thnx to closed dev. Things are going smooth the alpha weighs ~6gb and will be availible shortly miss you guys have fun

-solaris


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2009)

Excellent look forward to seeing what you come up with mate.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot! Update from king Solaris himself!  Glad to see your still busy with this project.  Keep enhancing and editing the disc man!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 1, 2009)

Thx Mate, hope to see it soon


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

I would've downloaded it if I wasn't capped...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I would've downloaded it if I wasn't capped...



whanna beta 4.0?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

yes But I need it shipped to south africa...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> yes But I need it shipped to south africa...



iv shipped to aus england germany places in europe and i think asia once.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

nice! and the shipping costs?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> nice! and the shipping costs?



idk ill work it out later. pm me your address etc.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 21, 2009)

sorry guys, could someone explain me what exactly this is and why would i need it? because if it's what i think it's awesome!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 21, 2009)

It's probably what you think it is then!
It's a disk full of all the apps you'll need for when you're just setting up a computer from scratch pretty much, has other uses too like Linux could be used for file recovery.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 21, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> It's probably what you think it is then!
> It's a disk full of all the apps you'll need for when you're just setting up a computer from scratch pretty much, has other uses too like Linux could be used for file recovery.



nice! does it contain only ubuntu or even other linux stuff? couse i'm pretty sure there are better linux distros for windows recovery.


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 21, 2009)

I think there are other ones on there as well, I've never actually got round to using it though as the time I did DL it my internet went funky or something so I got a corrupted download, or I may have burned 4 coasters in a row, not sure which.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 21, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I think there are other ones on there as well, I've never actually got round to using it though as the time I did DL it my internet went funky or something so I got a corrupted download, or I may have burned 4 coasters in a row, not sure which.



uhm, it seems i cant download it under linux... and the link from the site is 404 for me?


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 21, 2009)

Tried Filezilla?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> uhm, it seems i cant download it under linux... and the link from the site is 404 for me?





crazy pyro said:


> Tried Filezilla?



link works now.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 22, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Tried Filezilla?



its a windows app, i'm on linux now



Solaris17 said:


> link works now.



thanks you very much for all the patience, work and passion you put in this


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> its a windows app, i'm on linux now
> 
> 
> 
> thanks you very much for all the patience, work and passion you put in this



thanks hahah i do it for you guys thats the whole reason this started i have a bunch of drive space so i never needed to worry i could DL everything i needed but then i thought what about the people that dont? or the people that go to friends houses? what about them? so i started making it and though i never ask for thanks i do appreciate it  as it does take alot of time and it can really stress you out. long long nights go into this project  but i promise to wow you all with the 4.0 release  i know youll all love it.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i promise to wow you all with the 4.0 release  i know youll all love it.



the question is.... when?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> the question is.... when?



can i pull one from w1zzard? ill pull one from w1zzaed


"when its done"


but i originally said it would be early 2009 which didnt happen (except betas) but alot more is going into this than i planned i kinda got on a roll. and their were of course unforseen problems that its taken me a very long time to fix.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> can i pull one from w1zzard? ill pull one from w1zzaed
> 
> 
> "when its done"
> ...



lol 

i'm playing with the 3.0 right now and it looks great.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2009)

Ahoy there-
I am obviously suffering from my own user error, because I don't find the CD image in your downloads folder.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
Thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=3&Itemid=29


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks.

Coming in at 833KB/s.
Keep on rockin'


----------



## Triprift (Oct 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i promise to wow you all with the 4.0 release  i know youll all love it.



If its anything like 3.0 that will be a given.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Sol, any chance you might start a Facebook Fan Club for the DVD?  Might be a chance to reach out and expand your kingdom!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey Sol, any chance you might start a Facebook Fan Club for the DVD?  Might be a chance to reach out and expand your kingdom!



http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=100000433760817


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks!  And Friended!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2010)

Pity im not on facebook oh well. =/


----------



## Vrgn86 (Mar 27, 2010)

A shame this contains adware and spyware.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2010)

Vrgn86 said:


> A shame this contains adware and spyware.



Nothing is infected and their are no viruses on the disk. It is explained on the disk if you read the information page when you first boot it that due to the nature of some programs such as AV scanners Mw scanners and other diagnostics your AV might report a virus. INFACT you need to then select Agree or disagree at this page before it even allows you to get to the menu. This is Also written in the TOS when the disk is used in windows, that you also haveto select "agree" to before the menu becomes availible. Perhaps if you read that this would not come as a surprise to you.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Mar 27, 2010)

Destroyed CD. NO Thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2010)

Vrgn86 said:


> Destroyed CD. NO Thanks.



thats fine you are in no way obligated to use it.







have a great day.


----------

